# Jamie Oliver is STILL a massive cahnt



## barney_pig (Aug 27, 2013)

He's not being judgemental though
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-oliver-let-them-eat-stale-bread-8785062.html

In an interview with The Radio Times he said he was "not judgemental" of poor families and pointed to his experiences of people on low incomes whilst filming his previous TV show.

He told the magazine:"You might remember that scene in Ministry Of Food, with the mum and the kid eating chips and cheese out of Styrofoam containers, and behind them is a massive TV. It just didn’t weigh up."


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 27, 2013)

Stale bread,bastard


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 27, 2013)

He really is a cunt isn't he?


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2013)

He has more money than Chris martin & Gwyneth paltrow combined.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 27, 2013)

He's a bigger cunt than Chris Martin and Gwyneth Paltrow combined. Although they all seem to share a common delusion that the world gives a flying fuck what they think people should eat.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 27, 2013)

He's a right pukka tosser.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

Been stewing about this since I saw it at 8am. He's got a personal fortune of £130m, yet he 'has a lot of experience with poverty'. It doesn't fucking count if you're only a tourist, Jamie. How dare he use his celebrity platform to beat people with no way of replying. Oh yeah Sicilian street cleaners can afford to eat well so you lazy British povs can too. Where are you going to find mussels and mange tout for 'pennies' on a housing estate, or in a little village? He's a fucking idiot.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 27, 2013)

> "The flavour comes from a cheap cut of meat, or something that’s slow-cooked, or an amazing texture’s been made out of leftover stale bread."


Until cunts like him made it trendy for the middle-classes to 'rough it' on cheeper cuts.


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Been stewing about this since I saw it at 8am. He's got a personal fortune of £130m, yet he 'has a lot of experience with poverty'. It doesn't fucking count if you're only a tourist, Jamie. How dare he use his celebrity platform to beat people with no way of replying. *Oh yeah Sicilian street cleaners can afford to eat well so you lazy British povs can too. Where are you going to find mussels and mange tout for 'pennies' on a housing estate, or in a little village? He's a fucking idiot*.


 
Read the article earlier and this was my exact thought. Obviously no idea about people living miles from decent food shops never mind markets. And the idea of going food shopping daily -- what about the cost of bus fares, as well as fitting this in with childcare/work responsibilities? ,


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 27, 2013)

Someone should cut out his fat tongue and slow cook that, it would feed a pov family for a week


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 27, 2013)

Sue said:


> Read the article earlier and this was my exact thought. Obviously no idea about people living miles from decent food shops never mind markets. And the idea of going food shopping daily -- what about the cost of bus fares, as well as fitting this in with childcare/work responsibilities? ,


 
A problem I've noticed in a number of cities now is the growth of 'local' mini supermarkets: small scale tescos, sainsberries etc. Whilst the larger sized supermarkets and independent grocery stores usually offer better prices, the former are often only accessible by car and the latter are getting progressively squeezed out. The mini-markets often charge higher prices knowing that the customers don't have any other options.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Where are you going to find mussels and mange tout for 'pennies' on a housing estate, or in a little village? He's a fucking idiot.


 
Whilst I agree most of the opinions being expressed here, healthy food _isn't_ expensive and there really isn't any excuse to feed your kids shit on a daily basis. A bag of salad from Tesco, for example, costs pennies.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

what an utter twat. hes got no idea. By the way i thought he was all about tyrying to get people to be healthy, some bread mould can kill you.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Whilst I agree most of the opinions being expressed here, healthy food _isn't_ expensive and there really isn't any excuse to feed your kids shit on a daily basis. A bag of salad from Tesco, for example, costs pennies.


 
Try feeding kids salad for days on end and see where you end up.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Whilst I agree most of the opinions being expressed here, healthy food _isn't_ expensive and there really isn't any excuse to feed your kids shit on a daily basis. A bag of salad from Tesco, for example, costs pennies.


 
it doesn't tho does it
it cost minimum of 99pennies, goes off quick and is mostly lettuce
won't go far feeding kids either
and fuck tesco


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> A bag of salad from Tesco, for example, costs pennies.


Really? What you calling a salad?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 27, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> He's not being judgemental though
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-oliver-let-them-eat-stale-bread-8785062.html
> 
> In an interview with The Radio Times he said he was "not judgemental" of poor families and pointed to his experiences of people on low incomes whilst filming his previous TV show.
> ...


 
Those massive TVs built his fortune, the complete turkey.

All those Sainsbury's ads featuring trifles and mince pies. Such healthy foods, especially for his bank balance.

Why doesn't he come and hector the people running our local food bank? I'm sure they'd welcome the input and it would make great car-crash telly. Then, when he struggles with that, he can provide some cost-free soundbite opportunities to any piss-poor coalition flunkey who wants to make a statement separating poor nutrition from the realities of poverty.

Please Oliver, fuck off to a great elsewhere to which we have no access. Please.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

Seems like the Indi have misquoted him in an effort to get more interest in the story.  No point repeating anything as this comment on the Indi story sums it up in my mind:



> So "The flavour comes from a cheap cut of meat, or something that’s slow-cooked, or an amazing texture’s been made out of leftover stale bread."
> becomes... "Let them eat stale bread".
> If the Indy are so desperate to get us to think about Jamie Oliver in a particular way, why didn't they just draw a cock and balls on his forehead for good measure?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> it doesn't tho does it
> it cost minimum of 99pennies, goes off quick and is mostly lettuce
> won't go far feeding kids either
> and fuck tesco


Which you've just shown that you shop at.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Which you've just shown that you shop at.


 just because i know the price, don't mean i go there still


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

My dad always fed me healthily despite being in poverty, and we didnt have a massive TV 

OK he was fit enough to walk a five mile round trip to the supermarket, but healthy eating for kids is usually about educated parents rather than able parents.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> just because i know the price, don't mean i go there still


 
You know the price of various bags, the content and the likely time it will last. Yeah, you don't go there


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You know the price of various bags, the content and the likely time it will last. Yeah, you don't go there


bang to rights by detective butchers again! 

has it changed much in the last couple of years then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

one day Jools will cut out his heart and show it to the sun before kicking him down the temple stairs


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

The point here isn't the ability to feed yourself and your kids healthily on little money (or not), but that we live in a society where rich freaks think that people should have to feed themselves and their families on fuck all. Where this is normalised rather than being seen as being an outrageous barbarism predicated on the privilege of these people who are offering their _advice_. Discussing whether it's possible is a concession to them and that normalisation.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

When has it ever been easier for poorer people to feed their families?


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 27, 2013)

The telly is likely to be on monthly payments spread over a couple of years and eventually costing double the cash price.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 27, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Really? What you calling a salad?


 
One of those pre-packed bags of salad.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> A problem I've noticed in a number of cities now is the growth of 'local' mini supermarkets: small scale tescos, sainsberries etc. Whilst the larger sized supermarkets and independent grocery stores usually offer better prices, the former are often only accessible by car and the latter are getting progressively squeezed out. The mini-markets often charge higher prices knowing that the customers don't have any other options.


The local sainsburys and tescos have different prices than the larger stores, and are generally more expensive, whilst simultaneously, paying lower wages in sainsburys case a pound an hour less than in their supermarkets


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> One of those pre-packed bags of salad.


Mixed leaves, the cheapest I could find on Tesco's site were £1 - and what would need to be added to make a balance meal, so far it's just water.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Aside from the price of food, the time it takes to cook a meal is surely also an issue? Working a full-day, picking kids up from school/childcare, then getting them to do their homework whilst cooking from scratch is pretty hard, especially compared to being a middle-class stay-at-home mum/dad who has had all day to prepare it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> The telly is likely to be on monthly payments spread over a couple of years and eventually costing double the cash price.


 
Indeed, and that what's people who can afford to buy stuff outright don't get. They don't even know that is the only option for what they take as basics but that others see as a luxury.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You know the price of various bags, the content and the likely time it will last. Yeah, you don't go there


 Some tuss was complaining earlier about how the poor should eat free range chicken before buying expensive TV's. I found the price of their free range versus other chicken on the website. If you don't have free range once a week you can save enough to get a hd ready 32 inch tv every year with change. No brainer.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> one day Jools will cut out his heart and show it to the sun before kicking him down the temple stairs


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Aside from the price of food, the time it takes to cook a meal is surely also an issue? Working a full-day, picking kids up from school/childcare, then getting them to do their homework whilst cooking from scratch is pretty hard, especially compared to being a middle-class stay-at-home mum/dad who has had all day to prepare it.


Also I've never seen this Oliver cunt do the dishes.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Aside from the price of food, the time it takes to cook a meal is surely also an issue? Working a full-day, picking kids up from school/childcare, then getting them to do their homework whilst cooking from scratch is pretty hard, especially compared to being a middle-class stay-at-home mum/dad who has had all day to prepare it.


 
yep, when i'm working full time i usually am too fucked to cook when i get home


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 27, 2013)

He's definitely a massive cunt but what do you expect from a UKIP supporter?

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/13/jamie-oliver-praises-ukip_n_3264693.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

he should have stacked that chicken chaser lambretta under an arctic long ago- but there is no justice


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Indeed, and that what's people who can afford to buy stuff outright don't get. They don't even know that is the only option for what they take as basics but that others see as a luxury.



Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.

We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.
> 
> We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


 
Is that you Jamie?

The w/c should desire less than others. Especially to what are socially recognised basics. The grasping materialist swines. Get back to your tiny black and white tellys they don't make anymore.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The point here isn't the ability to feed yourself and your kids healthily on little money (or not), but that we live in a society where rich freaks think that people should have to feed themselves and their families on fuck all. Where this is normalised rather than being seen as being an outrageous barbarism predicated on the privilege of these people who are offering their _advice_. Discussing whether it's possible is a concession to them and that normalisation.


 

Really? Are you saying that a successful chef should avoid the subject of 'money saving meals' because they are privileged?

I don't think anyone's saying that they should feed their families on fuck all. I've not seen the program but it seems to me to be about how to cook on a budget.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

oh give over e2a bioboy


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Really? Are you saying that a successful chef should avoid the subject of 'money saving meals' because they are privileged?
> 
> I don't think anyone's saying that they should feed their families on fuck all. I've not seen the program but it seems to me to be about how to cook on a budget.


 
Yeah, they should fuck right off out it or question what social conditions have led to them being paid to make this food-for-povs program. And at least try to cover up their _big-telly_ social prejudices.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't like his comments at all.

It's only fair to say, though, that snobbery, a failure of imagination and some inclination to have a go at people who have very little money are not the only influences on what he's said.  There is one other, I think.  For a person who is fascinated by and extremely knowledgeable about food and very skilled at preparing food, the ignorance he notices among very many of us, very broke or not so broke, must be a bit frustrating.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.
> 
> We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


 
barefoot to school over broken glass


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> he should have stacked that chicken chaser lambretta under an arctic long ago- but there is no justice


It's not a lambretta,it is shite though


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, they should fuck right off out it or question what social conditions have led to them being paid to make this food-for-povs program. And at least try to cover up their _big-telly_ social prejudices.


 

But it's a food program - not a program about politics.  I've no idea what Jamie Oliver thinks about the politics of poverty and I don't think it's necessary that I know because he's a chef.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Really? Are you saying that a successful chef should avoid the subject of 'money saving meals' because they are privileged?
> 
> I don't think anyone's saying that they should feed their families on fuck all. I've not seen the program but it seems to me to be about how to cook on a budget.


 
belly pork used to be cheap until a celeb chef came along and made it popular, now it's expensive.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> But it's a food program - not a program about politics. I've no idea what Jamie Oliver thinks about the politics of poverty and I don't think it's necessary that I know because he's a chef.


 
Wev'e just seen/read what he thinks about the politics of poverty. He'll take payment to make a program that ignores them and publicly display classic social 'it's their own fault' prejudice. So he'll ignore them whilst expressing the worst parts of scrounger-culture idiocy. Pretty clear.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Which you've just shown that you shop at.


 
so do i. whats your point?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> But it's a food program - not a program about politics.* I've no idea what Jamie Oliver thinks about the politics of poverty* and I don't think it's necessary that I know because he's a chef.


 
did you not read the word that came out of his mouth? its screamingly obvious what he thinks about the politics of poverty


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.
> 
> We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


 

Who said the payments for the telly mean that children go without food?

Are you implying poor people who buy a large telly don't care for their children?  What an odd statement.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is that you Jamie?
> 
> The w/c should desire less than others. Especially to what are socially recognised basics. The grasping materialist swines. Get back to your black and white tellys they don't make anymore.



It's not fucking rocket science putting food before expensive massive televisions ffs. I'm not saying people should be in the position to have to make such terribe choices, and I realise most of the global population dont have the luxury of having to do so, but the fact is some people in this country do have to make those decisions.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.
> 
> We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


We didn't even buy our cheap telly,it came with the house... we live off one wage and can barely afford to buy decent amounts of fresh fruit and vegetables.We can buy some, but we don't have a social life,we don't drink,i don't earn hardly anythin at the minute and i can go for weeks without spendin a fuckin penny.I havn't had any new clothes for near four years,and we can just cover the rent.Is that enough sacrifice for ye,you fuckin knobber.Why don't ye fuck off with your deserving/ undeserving tory fuckin shite


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> But it's a food program - not a program about politics. I've no idea what Jamie Oliver thinks about the politics of poverty and I don't think it's necessary that I know because he's a chef.


 
His programmes about poor nutrition are absolutely dripping with political assumptions and convictions. He managed to get a one-to-one interview with Blair on the school dinners one. It's about as political as it gets, surely?


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Wev'e just seen/read what he thinks about the politics of poverty. He'll take payment to make a program that ignores them and publicly display classic social 'it's their own fault' prejudice. So he'll ignore them whilst expressing the worst parts of scrounger-culture idiocy. Pretty clear.


 

I've not seen the program so I don't know.  All I know what Jamie Oliver thinks about poverty is that piece in the Indi that seems to misrepresent what he said in order to get more people to read the piece.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's not fucking rocket science putting food before expensive massive televisions ffs. I'm not saying people should be in the position to have to make such terribe choices, and I realise most of the global population dont have the luxury of having to do so, but the fact is some people in this country do have to make those decisions.


 
How do you know that people didn't buy these now normal size tellies when in work then were sacked? Why are you making so many stupid assumptions Allegra? Why such stupid binary choices as well, with people _making the wrong one. _And Oliver's point was the opposite of yours anyway, he was saying they had enough money to make different healthier choices _despite_ having a decent tv, not that they chose a decent tv over feeding their kids healthily. He was just calling them thick - you're calling them thick, abusive of their kids and obsessively materialistic.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's not fucking rocket science putting food before expensive massive televisions ffs. I'm not saying people should be in the position to have to make such terribe choices, and I realise most of the global population dont have the luxury of having to do so, but the fact is some people in this country do have to make those decisions.


 

People's financial circumstances change.  When people make the decision to buy, say, a good modern telly with a big screen, it is NOT when they are having trouble feeding their children or themselves.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

the problem is that he uses tired stereotypes to justify his odious, self serving opinions.

He'd fit in well round here.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> barefoot to school over broken glass


 
You were lucky.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> How do you know that people didn't buy these now normal size tellies when in work then were sacked? Why are you making so many stupid assumptions Allegra? Why such stupid binary choices as well, with people _making the wrong one. _And Oliver's point was the opposite of yours anyway, he was saying they had enough money to make different healthier choices _despite_ having a decent tv, not that they chose a decent tv over feeding their kids healthily. He was just calling them thick - you're calling them thick, abusive of their kids and obsessively materialistic.


 
There's a difference between calling someone thick and calling someone uneducated.

But anyway, your argument appears to be that anything he has to say on the matter should be ignored because he's not working class enough 

I knew I shouldn't have taken you off my ignore list last week, sorry about that.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 27, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Who said the payments for the telly mean that children go without food?
> Are you implying poor people who buy a large telly don't care for their children? What an odd statement.


You should have a tv that needs winding up and invite your kid's friends around to watch the static it shows 24/7. That will make their time at School totally bearable. You shouldn't really have that unless you work 80 hours a week. Not one of those 80 hour weeks out in the cold or in kitchens that poor people have but an 80 hour week in a warm office with long lunches and lots of working from home.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 27, 2013)

If you ever meet anyone who works for Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council it's worth asking them what they thought of Jamie's Ministry of Food and how much it benefited the people of Rotherham. I suspect he's more hated there than anywhere.

I'm off to find ten mussels for my tea anyone got any ideas?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> There's a difference between calling someone thick and calling someone uneducated.
> 
> But anyway, your argument appears to be that anything he has to say on the matter should be ignored because he's not working class enough
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have taken you off my ignore list last week, sorry about that.


 
What is it with people like you?  Crack on.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If you ever meet anyone who works for Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council it's worth asking them what they thought of Jamie's Ministry of Food and how much it benefited the people of Rotherham. I suspect he's more hated there than anywhere.
> 
> I'm off to find ten mussels for my tea anyone got any ideas?


 
Some bins round the back of posh peoples house?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2013)

london class war (april 2005) said:
			
		

> JAMIE OLIVER'S GUILT TRIP
> Many of us will have seen Jamie's new TV show about school
> dinners, with him dribbling on about salads and organic vegetables,
> and once again mainly attacking parents, not attacking the
> ...


nice to see people catching up with us.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> There's a difference between calling someone thick and calling someone uneducated.
> 
> But anyway, your argument appears to be that anything he has to say on the matter should be ignored because he's not working class enough
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have taken you off my ignore list last week, sorry about that.


What he's sayin is that a multi millionaire has no place lecturing relatively poor people on their eating habits ,without making some sort of referance to the fact that he's a multi millionaire and that's because of the way capitalist society is structured,not because people are uneducated or thick,thicky


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> One of those pre-packed bags of salad.


They are very bad value though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 27, 2013)

They're very poor nutritionally too. 

It is no solution.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> There's a difference between calling someone thick and calling someone uneducated.
> 
> I might use this line with some of the families I support and see how many seconds it takes for the door to slam in my face
> 
> However well-meaning Oliver thinks he is, there is a massive power relationship here that may be virtually invisible to Oliver but is all too visible to those he is trying to "educate". That's where the politics is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> There's a difference between calling someone thick and calling someone uneducated.


 
not really. there is a difference in the _meaning_ but there is no difference in the _intent. _there's a difference between thinking or concluding someone is thick and someone is uneducated but if you say it to someone you're saying 'you are less than me'.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

> They're very poor nutritionally too.
> 
> It is no solution.


it's very nutritious if you add some organic free range smoked salmon, belgian endives and some fennel, so yeah - think before you type? ya?

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/food/index.ssf/2011/06/20_salads_of_summer_series_pos.html


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What is it with people like you?  Crack on.


He really aspires to be a rabid daily mailer,but believes he has a conscience...the cunt


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2013)

The '32-inch flat screen telly' thing popped up in some shit judgemental Daily Mail article a few months ago, as if this was some sort of luxury item.  They're, what, £150 for a cheap shit one these days? Less than a hundred second hand, maybe forty or fifty notes off gumtree if you look about, sometimes free from friends/relatives.  Someone tell Middle England that Plasma tellies don't cost two grand anymore. It's an anachronistic stick to beat the 'welfare scroungers'. 

We shouldn't be asking politicians if they know the price of milk, ask them about the price of bottom-rung tellies.

Also bear in mind some people in poverty have worked in the past and have bought nice things when they've worked, or received gifts from relatives.  You don't rescind the right to these items when you start signing on.

You get the feeling the Mail would like people to live in tents or something, it's not fair that the workless have homes, those homes could provide valuable buy-to-let investments for the equity-rich middle classes.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's very nutritious if you add some organic free range smoked salmon, belgian endives and some fennel, so yeah - think before you type? ya?
> 
> http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/food/index.ssf/2011/06/20_salads_of_summer_series_pos.html


 

Ah of course, how foolish of me!


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 27, 2013)

We should eat the rich!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Disjecta Membra said:


> We should eat the rich!


 
Or take their food.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 27, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> The '32-inch flat screen telly' thing popped up in some shit judgemental Daily Mail article a few months ago, as if this was some sort of luxury item. They're, what, £150 for a cheap shit one these days? Less than a hundred second hand, maybe forty or fifty notes off gumtree if you look about, sometimes free from friends/relatives. Someone tell Middle England that Plasma tellies don't cost two grand anymore. It's an anachronistic stick to beat the 'welfare scroungers'.


 
Exactly, in some stores they're pretty much the smallest size you can buy!


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> What he's sayin is that a multi millionaire has no place lecturing relatively poor people on their eating habits ,without making some sort of referance to the fact that he's a multi millionaire and that's because of the way capitalist society is structured,not because people are uneducated or thick,thicky


 

Although a chef is well placed to offer cooking advice to people.  Additionally when I look up recipes I don't want the chef to try to educate me about the unjust structure of capitalist society.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2013)

Disjecta Membra said:


> We should eat the rich!


 
some of the bastards have been dieting to make less of a meal come the day






before





after


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

people who use the massive tele trope know that- its dogwhistle for 'feckless povs'.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Although a chef is well placed to offer cooking advice to people. Additionally when I look up recipes I don't want the chef to try to educate me about the unjust structure of capitalist society.


 
He's not you prat, he's demonstrating the unquestioned assumptions and social prejudice that lie behind scrounger-culture apologetic for benefit cuts. You don't actually think _hmm he has a point_ - you use him to attack the former. This is all quite simple.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2013)

The Hoxton Apprentice was a good training organisation, IMO.  I am sorry to see that it has closed down.  

It provided high-quality practical training to keen unemployed youngsters from some of the toughest and most gun-ridden neighbourhoods in Hackney.  The people providing the training were patient, but demanded high standards, were very experienced in the restaurant business, really knew their stuff and cared about helping the youngsters.  I had a lot of respect for them.

It worked.

It was more associated with Prue Leith than Jamie Oliver.  (I don't remember any mention of Jamie Oliver.)


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Although a chef is well placed to offer cooking advice to people. Additionally when I look up recipes I don't want the chef to try to educate me about the unjust structure of capitalist society.


 
We're not talking about him as a chef but as an expression of part of society and what certain privileged people are pushing very hard to be that societies 'common sense' - being a chef is irrelevant to this. You're on the wrong thread.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> some of the bastards have been dieting to make less of a meal come the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In the 'before' picture that's a young Jamie Oliver confiscating Lawson's chips. He gets results that lad. Still a cunt though.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> some of the bastards have been dieting to make less of a meal come the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> some of the bastards have been dieting to make less of a meal come the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck me john hume's morphed into nigel lawson...or maybe...


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He's not you prat, he's demonstrating the unquestioned assumptions and social prejudice that lie behind scrounger-culture apologetic for benefit cuts. You don't actually think _hmm he has a point_ - you use him to attack the former. This is all quite simple.


 

Thanks for setting me straight.  I thought that it was just another cookery program.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Although a chef is well placed to offer cooking advice to people. Additionally when I look up recipes I don't want the chef to try to educate me about the unjust structure of capitalist society.


Additionally you're a tedious prick


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Fuck me john hume's morphed into nigel lawson...or maybe...


 






john hume thinking about elevenses recently


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> The '32-inch flat screen telly' thing popped up in some shit judgemental Daily Mail article a few months ago, as if this was some sort of luxury item. They're, what, £150 for a cheap shit one these days? Less than a hundred second hand, maybe forty or fifty notes off gumtree if you look about, sometimes free from friends/relatives. Someone tell Middle England that Plasma tellies don't cost two grand anymore. It's an anachronistic stick to beat the 'welfare scroungers'.
> 
> We shouldn't be asking politicians if they know the price of milk, ask them about the price of bottom-rung tellies.
> 
> ...


 plus if they buy them new - they probably buy them for a weekly payment of a few quid over years - paying over the odds as well


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Thanks for setting me straight. I thought that it was just another cookery program.


 
Who here has talked about the cookery program? The thread is about his comments on povs with tellies. He made a social point. He gets told why his point was ignorant rubbish and based on a series of assumptions and unquestioned social prejudices. And some people try to tie that into wider anti-scrounger agendas and how the privileged view the world. No recipes.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Additionally you're a tedious prick


 

And you, of course, must be a well mannered conversationalist.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> And you, of course, must be a well mannered conversationalist.


Fahk orff


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 27, 2013)

Pwned by George Orwell 75 years ago, the useless fat tongued flavour shaker shifter.




			
				The Road to Wigan Pier said:
			
		

> Now compare this list with the unemployed miner's budget that I gave
> earlier. The miner's family spend only tenpence a week on green vegetables
> and tenpence half-penny on milk (remember that one of them is a child less
> than three years old), and nothing on fruit; but they spend one and nine on
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

> If the Indy are so desperate to get us to think about Jamie Oliver in a particular way, why didn't they just draw a cock and balls on his forehead for good measure?


 
because there's a set already there


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

For the likes of oliver and his class the issue is simple,he is jamie oliver, millionaire, because of who he is, the all round well functioning person that he is(coke habit and all).The working class are what they are because of who they are,feckless ,dysfunctional,not able to cut it in a society that affords them every opportunity to be just like him.No word of structural inequalities.Look how he's managed to network his family and pals into well payed media careers,self made through their own hard work,one and all...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2013)

ive started travelling further for the weekly shop to Peckham market for shopping and have saved about a third on food bills - compared to the local Sainsburys. It means having to buy whole ingredients, sometimes bulk and cook from scratch, but its been worth it. A bit more effort but healthier and cheaper. Being vegetarian helps a lot. But even if you dont want to eat chick pea curries or whatever else a baked potato with beans and avocado is still healthier and pretty much as cheap as chips and cheese (£2 for 2 people). And styrofome doesnt save money either.

Obviously if you live nowhere near a market there's nothing you can do about that.

The bit about the TV size is irrelevant and an insult obviously.



mk12 said:


> Aside from the price of food, the time it takes to cook a meal is surely also an issue? Working a full-day, picking kids up from school/childcare, then getting them to do their homework whilst cooking from scratch is pretty hard, especially compared to being a middle-class stay-at-home mum/dad who has had all day to prepare it.


 
its a pain but its part of life - i manage it and we dont get home till 7.30pm at the earliest - some days its ready meals too though - instant mash and what not. It is true as Jamie Oliver says that ready meals are often a much more expensive option. For 1 person its okay, but for a family of 4 its a lot cheaper to make your own, or even a couple of people cooking from scratch usually works out a bit cheaper (depending what it is).

He's caught bang to rights here though:


> Mr Oliver's comments were met with angry criticism online. Many Twitter users pointed to the price of producing his recipes and how he promoted ready meals for Sainsbury's rather than urging people to their local farmers' market.


BTW Farmers markets are more expensive than supermarkets IME

I think i remember a bit in Road to Wigan Pier where Orwell complains people dont eat wholemeal bread and instead eat white bread with no nutritional value - is a bit cheaper per loaf, but you end up eating more of it as it doesnt do anything for you.
(ETA: just seen its been posted above while i was writing this)

There is a lack of cooking culture in the UK in my experience in comparison to other european countries - I dont think i'm imagining that. I feel part of that lack, and am dragging myself into it slowly. A lot of people, myself included, just dont know how to cook. Ive started looking up recipes on the internet and thats really helped me get going. Basic things like a tomato sauce out of (cheap cans of) plum tomatoes for example, open up all kinds of doors, pastas and bakes.

Also understanding how foods works, fats, carbohydrates, fibre, sugars, all that stuff - I remember doing it at school and not paying attention, but now Im interested in it, have read up about it a bit and try and eat in a balanced way. Chips and cheese is not good eating whatever way you look at it.

im naturally lazy so understand the appeal of lazy food, and know how hard it is to get out of the mindset. For me it has come down to wanting to be healthy, especially as i get older. Saving money has been a big motivator too though, in fact thats what really forced the change.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

tramps buffet is far easier than treking to market


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> ive started travelling further for the weekly shop to Peckham market for shopping and have saved about a third on food bills -<snip>


 
Not about the food.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not about the food.


This is important and people seem to be deliberately missing the point


----------



## girasol (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Aside from the price of food, the time it takes to cook a meal is surely also an issue? Working a full-day, picking kids up from school/childcare, then getting them to do their homework whilst cooking from scratch is pretty hard, especially compared to being a middle-class stay-at-home mum/dad who has had all day to prepare it.


 
I really isn't that hard, I did it as single mum, in full-time work, for 3 years - and now we do it as a couple. I wonder why people think it's hard though (cultural? I was brought up in a different country), perhaps that's what needs to change. Cooking from scratch can also be quick, depends on the recipe...

I do agree that it's fucked up when people with money go around telling people without money how to eat (or live life) - I'd like to see how they would do in a similar situation. And I hate how the media keeps going on about poor people having a 32inch HD TV. blah, blah, it's not that expensive and what the fuck are people supposed to do for entertainment? It's bad enough there's no money to go out, they should just sit at home in silence, breathing quietly, waiting to die? FUCK OFF!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

_Useless watchers_


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> There is a lack of cooking culture in the UK in my experience in comparison to other european countries - I dont think i'm imagining that. I feel part of that lack, and am dragging myself into it slowly. A lot of people, myself included, just dont know how to cook.


You may have a point about a cultural difference in the British approach to food. There may well be a skill and/or knowledge gap which the middle classes (with their lifestyle magazines and and food budgets which enables them to be experimental) can more readily fill than the working classes whose lives and budgets are absorbed by the business of keeping dodgy and soul together.
Oliver's romanticism about the rustic, worthy poor is part of/just as damaging and blinkered as the deserving/undeserving poor shite we see constantly bandied about he media. It's unrelenting.


----------



## SovietArmy (Aug 27, 2013)

Grave digger bastard.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> For the likes of theakston and his class the issue is simple,he is jamie theakston, millionaire, because of who he is, the all round well functioning person that he is(coke habit and all).The working class are what they are because of who they are,feckless ,dysfunctional,not able to cut it in a society that affords them every opportunity to be just like him.No word of structural inequalities.Look how he's managed to network his family and pals into well payed media careers,self made through their own hard work,one and all...


 
Jamie Theakston or Jamie Oliver? Not that it matters much. They're all the same those coked up media whores, subsidising Colombian death cartels and then nagging everyone over a few chips. Fucking nerve.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2013)

girasol said:


> I really isn't that hard, I did it as single mum, in full-time work, for 3 years - and now we do it as a couple. I wonder why people think it's hard though (cultural? I was brought up in a different country), perhaps that's what needs to change. Cooking from scratch can also be quick, depends on the recipe...


They're just not trying hard enough.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If you ever meet anyone who works for Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council it's worth asking them what they thought of Jamie's Ministry of Food and how much it benefited the people of Rotherham. I suspect he's more hated there than anywhere.
> 
> I'm off to find ten mussels for my tea anyone got any ideas?


 

It was Rotherham Utd's last ever game at Millmoor and this horrible fucka turns out in a Rovrum shirt at half time and starts preaching to 4,500 fans about healthy cooking.
We gave him some right stick, with all sides of the ground including the Barnet fans (Gawd bless em) screaming 'you fat bastard' with as much venom as possible. It was a memory I will always cherish and I smirk every time the oily buffoon appears on my 46'' TV.
Sadly there is only this poor quality mobile vid to remember it by. The chanting got much worse as he droned on.



Total arse wipe.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

SovietArmy said:


> Grave digger bastard.


 
When does the school holidays finish?


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm irish,our population was more or less halved by a potato famine in the 1840s,while the country was producing more than enough crops and livestock to feed the population.The british government produced a leaflet in english about how to make a nutritious porridge from the blighted potatoes,except the people it was aimed at couldn't read or understand english.What are the "cultural" reasons for the diet of the irish working class ?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I'm irish,our population was more or less halved by a potato famine in the 1840s,while the country was producing more than enough crops and livestock to feed the population.The british government produced a leaflet in english about how to make a nutritious porridge from the blighted potatoes,except the people it was aimed at couldn't read or understand english.What are the "cultural" reasons for the diet of the irish working class ?


 
And better than that, they advised that you could take your mushy, blighted spud, squeeze it through a handy metal grille, and toast the result mush until it was edible. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

well there was soup on offer...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oliver's romanticism about the rustic, worthy poor is part of/just as damaging and blinkered as the deserving/undeserving poor shite we see constantly bandied about he media. It's unrelenting.



If you live out somewhere truly rustic with no supermarkets or ready meals you are forced to cook - in fact the food of the rustic poor is the cornerstone of pretty much all menus (apart from nouvelle cuisine and that kind of rich food).  And knowing about food and caring about it isnt the preserve of the middle and upper classes - far from it. The Romanticism is annoying (that quote where he wants to give me a hug and take me to Sicily etc). That said sugar sandwiches and shit like that is another level of food poverty, and sometimes superhigh fat/sugar foods have a logic to them. I think the Orwell quote hits it on the head though, a lot of it comes down to a gratification thing, and a fat/sugar rush can be addictive.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> If you live out somewhere truly rustic with no supermarkets or ready meals you are forced to cook - in fact the food of the rustic poor is the cornerstone of pretty much all menus (apart from nouvelle cuisine and that kind of rich food). And knowing about food and caring about it isnt the preserve of the middle and upper classes - far from it. The Romanticism is annoying (that quote where he wants to give me a hug and take me to Sicily etc). That said sugar sandwiches and shit like that is another level of food poverty, and sometimes superhigh fat/sugar foods have a logic to them. I think the Orwell quote hits it on the head though, a lot of it comes down to a gratification thing, and a fat/sugar rush can be addictive.


 
So that's 2% of the country. And 98% of menus. Now what? In fact, what _is_ your point?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

So I wonder what the solution is to improving these people's' diet? Surely there must be something that can be done that doesn't involve a revolution or rich people. How many working class armchair warriors have talked with their friends and neighbours about healthy eating?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh, it _is_ about the food and recipes alone - accepting the social conditions that produce the need for this being just irrelevant. After All.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> in fact the food of the rustic poor is the cornerstone of pretty much all menus


I don't think that's true, I think it's a romantic myth concocted by lazy food writers and programme makers.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

i also like the assumption that if you don't listen to jamie oliver you can't cook.

when you are doing manual labour or doing long commutes you don't have time to cook and you eat sugary food to give you energy.

well I did anyway.

to be honest though it's not just jamie oliver, half of cookery books seem to be like this, and the "in a hurry" and "budget" ones are sometimes the worst


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> And better than that, they advised that you could take your mushy, blighted spud, squeeze it through a handy metal grille, and toast the result mush until it was edible. You couldn't make it up.


 

But the famine was a calculated attempt at how to make land more easy to steal and commit genocide and cause families to be evicted, whilst giving advice like this before they went to church on Sunday to show what good christian folk they all were.
Bet Oliver is a direct descendant.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So I wonder what the solution is to improving these people's' diet? Surely there must be something that can be done that doesn't involve a revolution or rich people. How many working class armchair warriors have talked with their friends and neighbours about healthy eating?


Money,resources you idiot,it even says that people spend more money on better food when they start to earn more,or maybe that just doesn't fit with your shit,ill thought out and misinformed theorising about deserving/undeserving poor


----------



## Garek (Aug 27, 2013)

All this stupid, vauge bollocks about different food cultures seems to take no account of history or structural causes. This country industrialised its food process a lot earlier than the rest of Europe. It drove people off the land and into cities and factories. It created a highly urbanised society.

Why is this so hard for people to get there heads round?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

And the idea that people in other countries all eat healthily is bollocks. There is highly processed high fat content chemical shit in pretty much every supermarket in europe. and surprise surprise it tends to be the cheapest food.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Oh, it _is_ about the food and recipes alone - accepting the social conditions that produce the need for this being just irrelevant. After All.


 
Who said it was about the "food and recipes alone"? Surely you can accept that social conditions are the cause, but in the absence of any kind of solution on the horizon, find other ways to solve the problem while waiting for a Labour party that does what it says on the tin.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> All this stupid, vauge bollocks about different food cultures seems to take no account of history or structural causes. This country industrialised its food process a lot earlier than the rest of Europe. It drove people off the land and into cities and factories. It created a highly urbanised society.
> 
> Why is this so hard for people to get there heads round?


 
The capitalists did this, not the country. But there's been  an equally sophisticated/advanced integration of town/country and producer/consumer as a result - the question is how that played out historically and now. To whose benefit. Is it the same as before - if not, what's changed?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Money,resources you idiot,it even says that people spend more money on better food when they start to earn more,or maybe that just doesn't fit with your shit,ill thought out and misinformed theorising about deserving/undeserving poor


 
Where's the money and resources going to come from then, such that everyone feels comfortable spending more money on food


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> And the idea that people in other countries all eat healthily is bollocks. There is highly processed high fat content chemical shit in pretty much every supermarket in europe. and surprise surprise it tends to be the cheapest food.


Course it is,generally people eat what they can afford.If they can afford better food they'll eat it.There's also an ingrained snobbery about processed food amongst some people...but like butchers said this isn't necessarily about the food


----------



## Garek (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The capitalists did this, not the country. But there's been an equally sophisticated/advanced integration of town/country and producer/consumer as a result - the question is how that played out historically and now. To whose benefit. Is it the same as before - if not, what's changed?


 

My instant guess would be pre-enclosures producers and consumers exchanged in markets and horizontally, whilst post producers were required to give what they produced up the ladder for it then to be given down to consumers.  (clumsy sentence, but that's just my first idea)


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Where's the money and resources going to come from then, such that everyone feels comfortable spending more money on food


Go away and have a read of something constructive...use that education of yours


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Course it is,generally people eat what they can afford.If they can afford better food they'll eat it.There's also an ingrained snobbery about processed food amongst some people...but like butchers said this isn't necessarily about the food


 
there's a MASSIVE ready meal section in marks and spencers tho and it all tends to be really expensive


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 27, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oliver's romanticism about the rustic, worthy poor


 
And most importantly the rustic, worthy poor he is on about wth their fresh pasta etc are not British.

Only the working class can be generalised in this manner without liberal commentators quivering with rage. In fact in many cases its the liberals, failing to hide their revulsion, doing the generalising.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Bet Oliver is a direct descendant.


 
D'you reckon?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Course it is,generally people eat what they can afford.If they can afford better food they'll eat it.There's also an ingrained snobbery about processed food amongst some people...but like butchers said this isn't necessarily about the food


 
iirc white bread was once prized as the best and the softest while poor people had to get by with coarsegrained stuff- whereas now miteywhite is disdained and coarse grain has been reinvented as rustic farmhouse artisan. The wheel turns


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> there's a MASSIVE ready meal section in marks and spencers tho and it all tends to be really expensive


If i could afford m&s ready meals i'd live on 'em,got better things to be doin than standin round scratchin me arse stirring a fuckin saucepan all day


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> iirc white bread was once prized as the best and the softest while poor people had to get by with coarsegrained stuff- whereas now miteywhite is disdained and coarse grain has been reinvented as rustic farmhouse artisan. The wheel turns


 
Just been reading this in Uncle Charlie's major text:



> One example. In London there are two sorts of bakers, the “full priced,” who sell bread at its full value, and the “undersellers,” who sell it under its value. The latter class comprises more than three-fourths of the total number of bakers. (p. xxxii in the Report of H. S. Tremenheere, commissioner to examine into “the grievances complained of by the journeymen bakers,” &c., Lond. 1862.) The undersellers, almost without exception, sell bread adulterated with alum, soap, pearl ashes, chalk, Derbyshire stone-dust, and such like agreeable nourishing and wholesome ingredients. (See the above cited Blue book, as also the report of “the committee of 1855 on the adulteration of bread,” and Dr. Hassall’s “Adulterations Detected,” 2nd Ed. Lond. 1861.) Sir John Gordon stated before the committee of 1855, that “in consequence of these adulterations, the poor man, who lives on two pounds of bread a day, does not now get one fourth part of nourishing matter, let alone the deleterious effects on his health.” Tremenheere states (l.c., p. xlviii), as the reason, why a very large part of the working-class, although well aware of this adulteration, nevertheless accept the alum, stone-dust, &c., as part of their purchase: that it is for them “a matter of necessity to take from their baker or from the chandler’s shop, such bread as they choose to supply.” As they are not paid their wages before the end of the week, they in their turn are unable “to pay for the bread consumed by their families, during the week, before the end of the week,” and Tremenheere adds on the evidence of witnesses, “it is notorious that bread composed of those mixtures, is made expressly for sale in this manner.” In many English and still more Scotch agricultural districts, wages are paid fortnightly and even monthly; with such long intervals between the payments, the agricultural labourer is obliged to buy on credit.... He must pay higher prices, and is in fact tied to the shop which gives him credit. Thus at Horningham in Wilts, for example, where the wages are monthly, the same flour that he could buy elsewhere at ls 10d per stone, costs him 2s 4d per stone. (“Sixth Report” on “Public Health” by “The Medical Officer of the Privy Council, &c., 1864,” p.264.) “The block printers of Paisley and Kilmarnock enforced, by a strike, fortnightly, instead of monthly payment of wages.” (“Reports of the Inspectors of Factories for 31st Oct., 1853,” p. 34.) As a further pretty result of the credit given by the workmen to the capitalist, we may refer to the method current in many English coal mines, where the labourer is not paid till the end of the month, and in the meantime, receives sums on account from the capitalist, often in goods for which the miner is obliged to pay more than the market price (Truck-system). “It is a common practice with the coal masters to pay once a month, and advance cash to their workmen at the end of each intermediate week. The cash is given in the shop” (i.e., the Tommy shop which belongs to the master); “the men take it on one side and lay it out on the other.” (“Children’s Employment Commission, III. Report,” Lond. 1864, p. 38, n. 192.)


 
http://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/1867-c1/ch06.htm


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> there's a MASSIVE ready meal section in marks and spencers tho and it all tends to be really expensive


 

Oven chips? Surely some mistake


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> D'you reckon?


 

Apparently Trevor (Jamie) tried to make out  about having a Sudenese lineage, one of his ancestors went on a ship a couple of times.
He's a fucking bullshitting chancer and fools fell for his cheeky banter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

calling things in french makes them posh automatically.

Soup de Jour

last nights chicken carcases rendered down for stock and made into a foul broth. We also spunked in it. Or should I say 'served with a dash of jus de petite mort'


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

_They* _are making programs of instruction on how poor people might eat and feed their families. This is happening.


*they is an independent production company all of whose partners are multi-milionaires, commissioned by a C4 board made up of multi-millionaires.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> iirc white bread was once prized as the best and the softest while poor people had to get by with coarsegrained stuff- whereas now miteywhite is disdained and coarse grain has been reinvented as rustic farmhouse artisan. The wheel turns



That has nothing to do with advances in flour processing and then in nutrition science, it's all about rich people not wanting to be seen to be eating poor people's food.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They are making programs of instruction on how poor people might eat and feed their families. This is happening.



Good. At least it'll do more for people's health than calling Jamie Oliver a cunt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> That has nothing to do with advances in flour processing and then in nutrition science, it's all about rich people not wanting to be seen to be eating poor people's food.


 
Look all I know about it is Heidi secreting her soft white rolls from dinner t the big house to take home to granmamma whose gums cannot eat the black peasant bread any longer.

Also hovis do a 'best of both' where it has the nutritional value of wholemeal brown but the texture of white. And none of the annoying seeds that we all secretly suspect are baked weevil corpses


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

_Before you get your food bank docket, do you have a tv over 14"? Is it colour? Do you desire a larger one?_


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Apparently Trevor (Jamie) tried to make out about having a Sudenese lineage, one of his ancestors went on a ship a couple of times.
> He's a fucking bullshitting chancer and fools fell for his cheeky banter.


*Naked chef apologises for Tamil Tigers T-shirt*

September 17, 2003 



Print this article



Email to a friend

TV chef Jamie Oliver today apologised after he was seen around the world in a T-shirt supporting a rebel group whose campaign has led to the deaths of thousands of people.
The presenter has received 15 emails pointing out the trail of death left by the Tamil Tigers after he inadvertently wore a shirt bearing their name.
He wore the shirt, which he had bought in the US, during an edition of his series Oliver's Twist, which is shown in numerous countries but not the UK.
Oliver posted an apology on his website, saying: "Really sorry if I have upset a few people by wearing a T-shirt on one of my shows, it seems it had certain connections to the Tamil Tigers.
"I had no idea they were connected and I do apologise if I have offended anyone in any way."
A spokesman for Oliver said he had bought the T-shirt innocently, not realising it was connected to the Sri Lankan rebels.
PA


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Before you get your food bank docket, do you have a tv over 14"? Is it colour? Do you desire a larger one?



Yep, eBay is over there ->


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

As the OP states, with bells on.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2013)

Santino said:


> I don't think that's true, I think it's a romantic myth concocted by lazy food writers and programme makers.


I dont think so- stuff like noodle and veg, rice and veg, basic one veg soups, pasta with one ingredient on it, are all basic sustenance foods.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Yep, eBay is over there ->


Shouldn't you be away educating yourself?I hear they've a few good books on ebay these days


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Shouldn't you be away educating yourself?I hear they've a few good books on ebay these days



I need to buy up all the big TVs on there, otherwise poor people will use them to watch Jamie Oliver programs, which of course is something they really shouldn't be allowed to do.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I dont think so- stuff like noodle and veg, rice and veg, basic one veg soups, pasta with one ingredient on it, are all basic sustenance foods.


 
What's that go to to do with the perception of the lazy rich that the poor 'eat bad' because they are lazy and thick though? It endorses it surely? Whilst enclosing knowledge of all that shit (as in shit i don't care about) into something that is theirs to impart to their servants.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 27, 2013)

Cunt or not, he does do some good recipes though.  Excellent fish pie.  So, you know.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _They* _are making programs of instruction on how poor people might eat and feed their families. This is happening.
> 
> 
> *they is an independent production company all of whose partners are multi-milionaires, commissioned by a C4 board made up of multi-millionaires.


 
They probably think they are doing good as well- beebs been at it to.

As if before the crash low earners were feasting nightly on fillet mignon and that.


'Do you need help with your budgeting?'

'No, I need more than a pittance'


----------



## kabbes (Aug 27, 2013)

Mind you, some of his recipes totally lack zing.  So there is that too.  Things to weigh on both sides.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Mind you, some of his recipes totally lack zing. So there is that too. *Things to weigh on both sides*.


 
that is how things are generally weighed.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What's that go to to do with the perception of the lazy rich that the poor 'eat bad' because they are lazy and thick though? It endorses it surely? Whilst enclosing knowledge of all that shit (as in shit i don't care about) into something that is theirs to impart to their servants.



Who else is giving them that knowledge?

Claiming that poor people shouldn't be gaining anything from Jamie Oliver, and should regard him as a cunt, is really no different to saying they are all thick and lazy.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> They probably think they are doing good as well- beebs been at it to.
> 
> As if before the crash low earners were feasting nightly on fillet mignon and that.
> 
> ...


 
Doing good - an independent production company associated with JO? They are making money. They are trading on JO.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> that is how things are generally weighed.


 
True, true.  But there are not necessarily a weight of things to weigh on both sides.  You know it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Do you desire a larger one?


 
I take my desires for reality, because I believe in the reality of my desires.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Who else is giving them that knowledge?
> 
> Claiming that poor people shouldn't be gaining anything from Jamie Oliver, and should regard him as a cunt, is really no different to saying they are all thick and lazy.


 
are you fucking serious??


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> are you fucking serious??


 
He is, it's consistent with all his posts on this thread and historically. He may try the get out of devils advocate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I take my desires for reality, because I believe in the reality of my desires.


 
^^ a doer not a don'ter


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> are you fucking serious??


 
Who are you to say who people shouldn't watch on telly and get their recipes from?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

"Ooh you shouldn't listen to him, he's a rich cunt and can't identify with your true working class experience. You should listen to me - I'll help you eat healthily with my copy of _Das Kapital_"


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Whilst I agree most of the opinions being expressed here, healthy food _isn't_ expensive and there really isn't any excuse to feed your kids shit on a daily basis. A bag of salad from Tesco, for example, costs pennies.


What a bizarre example to choose!  If I had £1 to spend I wouldn't buy an 60 calorie bag of salad, I'd go to the chip shop for a bag of chips.

Cheapest, healthiest £1 meal would surely be a bag of value pasta, value tinned tomatoes and value tinned kidney beans.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Fantastic stuff bioboi. I can see why you are held in such high regard.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What's that go to to do with the perception of the lazy rich that the poor 'eat bad' because they are lazy and thick though?


Not much, i never said anything about the rich perceptions of the poor. When it comes to cooking i readily admit i have been both lazy and ignorant, and there's a whole bunch of social and mental reasons way those patterns arise and are hard to break. Im not looking down on anyone who lives that way - Ive lived that way.

What rich people think about poor people is another issue, which Im sure we agree on. The fact that it is possible for some with access to food markets to cook food for less than a ready meal doesnt mean i think we should be satisfied with our shit pay and shitter benefits. It just means that while in that situation we need our strength and health more than ever.

The TV agenda of teaching people how to make do and mend, how to eat cheaply, oh look benefits were shitter in 1945 (i presume that what that show on the other day was about) is a wind-up on one level as it suggests its natural to put up with the situation... but the fact is in the meantime until things change some of us do have to put up with the situation and make it work as best we can. Trying to eat healthily and kowtowing to the austerity agenda arent mutually exclusive things.

ETA: Greebo liked my post, so there


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not much, i never said anything about the rich perceptions of the poor. When it comes to cooking i readily admit i have been both lazy and ignorant, and there's a whole bunch of social and mental reasons way those patterns arise and are hard to break. Im not looking down on anyone who lives that way - Ive lived that way.
> 
> What rich people think about poor people is another issue, which Im sure we agree on. The fact that it is possible for some with access to food markets to cook food for less than a ready meal doesnt mean i think we should be satisfied with our shit pay and shitter benefits. It just means that while in that situation we need our strength and health more than ever.
> 
> ...


 
You didn't have to. It was the point of the thread though.

No, it's the same issue.

And, so is this, believe it or not.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not much, i never said anything about the rich perceptions of the poor. When it comes to cooking i readily admit i have been both lazy and ignorant, and there's a whole bunch of social and mental reasons way those patterns arise and are hard to break. Im not looking down on anyone who lives that way - Ive lived that way.
> 
> What rich people think about poor people is another issue, which Im sure we agree on. The fact that it is possible for some with access to food markets to cook food for less than a ready meal doesnt mean i think we should be satisfied with our shit pay and shitter benefits. It just means that while in that situation we need our strength and health more than ever.
> 
> ...


 
Is mates and family passing something onto you the same as official broadcasters normalising being poor? Is that just spreading tips around? Or is that making the situation look like part of nature?


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

bioboy,an exercise in trying to look better than the oiks and fallin flat on your face,no hands.Might as well wack yourself in the mug with that copy of kapital and do the job right


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> What a bizarre example to choose! If I had £1 to spend I wouldn't buy an 60 calorie bag of salad, I'd go to the chip shop for a bag of chips.
> 
> Cheapest, healthiest £1 meal would surely be a bag of value pasta, value tinned tomatoes and value tinned kidney beans.


 
fuck the kidney beans, you could have an onion instead.

This opinion was bought to you by someone who has spent far to long picking kidney beans out of otherwise tasty con carnes


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

Not living near anywhere to buy cheap food is a pain and the impact shouldn't be underestimated.

I live on an estate that has no proper supermarket - within walking distance are a couple of Costcutters, a chippy, a chinese and a kebab/pizza place.  About a 20 minute walk away is a Tesco Express (?) - one of the little, expensive ones that sells lots of ready meals and very little fresh stuff.  Big supermarkets are a £4 bus ride away, Aldi isn't on a bus route so would involve a taxi.  Our grocery bills have almost doubled since we have moved away from an Aldi.

I also really don't have the time or inclination to drag a 3 year old round multiple shops/markets to get the best deals on food, several times a week since I don't have a car for bulk buying.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck the kidney beans, you could have an onion instead.
> 
> This opinion was bought to you by someone who has spent far to long picking kidney beans out of otherwise tasty con carnes


Beans = cheap protein.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Who are you to say who people shouldn't watch on telly and get their recipes from?


 
who has said that you knob?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is mates and family passing something onto you the same as official broadcasters normalising being poor? Is that just spreading tips around? Or is that making the situation look like part of nature?


 

the insult of it that really stings and causes a moments incredulity is that plenty of us have been cooking on the cheap for years- even during those supposed boom times that we didn't see a penny of. Teach me how to survive, rich man. For fucks sake.

And they largely get it wrong anyway


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He is, it's consistent with all his posts on this thread and historically. He may try the get out of devils advocate.


 
ta, noted


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> "Ooh you shouldn't listen to him, he's a rich cunt and can't identify with your true working class experience. You should listen to me - I'll help you eat healthily with my copy of _Das Kapital_"


The feckless poor need help, and it's either me or Jamie Oliver to the rescue!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> calling things in french makes them posh automatically.
> 
> Soup de Jour
> 
> last nights chicken carcases rendered down for stock and made into a foul broth. We also spunked in it. Or should I say 'served with a dash of *jus de petite mort'*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 27, 2013)

One thing that many people don't understand is that poorer households often have little access to childcare. At least in the US, kids can be left home alone for several hours on their own. If your kids get home from school at 3:30 and you get off at 6:00 or later, TV may be the best/cheapest babysitter available.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> Not living near anywhere to buy cheap food is a pain and the impact shouldn't be underestimated.
> 
> I live on an estate that has no proper supermarket - within walking distance are a couple of Costcutters, a chippy, a chinese and a kebab/pizza place. About a 20 minute walk away is a Tesco Express (?) - one of the little, expensive ones that sells lots of ready meals and very little fresh stuff. Big supermarkets are a £4 bus ride away, Aldi isn't on a bus route so would involve a taxi. Our grocery bills have almost doubled since we have moved away from an Aldi.
> 
> I also really don't have the time or inclination to drag a 3 year old round multiple shops/markets to get the best deals on food, several times a week since I don't have a car for bulk buying.


 

It is an awful situation, Oliver and his ilk have no idea about how difficult just being able to reach shops that don't inflate prices because of the scarcity of opposition in the area. I cannot imagine his wife having to struggle with the kids on public transport.
They live in a dreamworld off the backs of others. I hate celebrity chefs. Pretentious bastards.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> One thing that many people don't understand is that poorer households often have little access to childcare. At least in the US, kids can be left home alone for several hours on their own. If your kids get home from school at 3:30 and you get off at 6:00 or later, TV may be the best/cheapest babysitter available.


And when are people going to get over the idea that you can be both poor AND have consumer goods? I mean the price of TV has been pretty much the same for 50 years, whilst the price of food has proportionally gone up. Buying a TV in 1960 was 3 months average salary. Nowadays you could buy a 40" flat-screen for 1 week of the average salary.

Is it really that hard to imagine that someone might be able to afford a few hundred quid for a one-off payment (or even HP) and _still _struggle to pay the bills? ffs.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> It is an awful situation, Oliver and his ilk have no idea about how difficult just being able to reach shops that don't inflate prices because of the scarcity of opposition in the area. I cannot imagine his wife having to struggle with the kids on public transport.
> They live in a dreamworld off the backs of others. I hate celebrity chefs. Pretentious bastards.


Yeah, there's loads of things going on and it's not a case of spending all your money of chips and TVs instead of a lovely cheap risotto for the children.
Not knowing how to cook from scratch
Not having access to supermarkets/markets
Easily accessible food being expensive and unhealthy
Not wanting food wasted

People who are used to driving to the supermarket, putting the kids in a trolley, doing a weeks' shop, packing it back in the car and being home within an hour underestimate how much more stressful it is to take the bus and only be able to buy what you can stow in a pushchair.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> It is an awful situation, Oliver and his ilk have no idea about how difficult just being able to reach shops that don't inflate prices because of the scarcity of opposition in the area. I cannot imagine his wife having to struggle with the kids on public transport.
> They live in a dreamworld off the backs of others. I hate celebrity chefs. Pretentious bastards.


 
There's no reason to hate celebrity chefs.  Some are boring.  Some say annoying things sometimes (like Jamie Oliver in this case, though he's done decent things in other cases).  Some are more entertaining than others.  They are certainly not all pretentious.  They are rich as a result of their success in just the way that successful pop singers and successful football players are rich - and successful stock brokers, barristers, rappers, bankers, surgeons and novelists.  I don't agree with such inequalities, but it's no good blaming the individuals who are rich.  That's as misguided as blaming the poor for poverty.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Great now we're talking about how he might be right and explaining how.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Great now we're talking about how he might be right and explaining how.


In what way?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yeah, there's loads of things going on and it's not a case of spending all your money of chips and TVs instead of a lovely cheap risotto for the children.
> Not knowing how to cook from scratch
> Not having access to supermarkets/markets
> Easily accessible food being expensive and unhealthy
> Not wanting food wasted


 
Agreed, AND two other things J Oliver and other recommenders may well be overlooking: both kitchen equipment (quality pots & pans, baking trays/tins, etc) and cooking gas/electricity can cost serious and unpredictable money too. In the past it was common for people the be "too poor to cook at home" and to live on takeaway (or the historic equivalent of takeaway), or only eat in pubs/ bars etc ... because many dwellings never had kitchens and it was vastly cheaper to just buy a pie. Those days are back it seems.


----------



## girasol (Aug 27, 2013)

Santino said:


> They're just not trying hard enough.



Why are you putting words in my mouth? typical urban bullshit. I'm pointing out cooking from scratch is doable. you only quoted the first half of my post so you could go all judgemental and misrepresent what I said.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

girasol said:


> Why are you putting words in my mouth? typical urban bullshit. I'm pointing out cooking from scratch is doable. you only quoted the first half of my post so you could go all judgemental and misrepresent what I said.


 
Apparently anyone who advocates the promotion of home cooking must be a middle class cunt who knows nothing about our economic system.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> In what way?


 
By the posts that do that. The ones that say ooh it is possible here's how. There are also the inverse ones which list the problems with doing that.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> By the posts that do that.


Which posts?  I'm not sure what you were referring to.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> Which posts? I'm not sure what you were referring to.


 
The one's that do what i said. The ones that on this thread argue on the grounds of i_f it is possible_ - _here's how you can do it_ - rather than _why_ it's happening.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> In what way?


Fairly self-explanatory, isn't it?

Once you start doing this



> Yeah, there's loads of things going on and it's not a case of spending all your money of chips and TVs instead of a lovely cheap risotto for the children.
> Not knowing how to cook from scratch
> Not having access to supermarkets/markets
> Easily accessible food being expensive and unhealthy
> Not wanting food wasted


 
You're already accepting JO's point that poor families feed themselves and their kids badly, and it's a problem for their betters to solve.


----------



## girasol (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently anyone who advocates the promotion of home cooking must be a middle class cunt who knows nothing about our economic system.


 

And anyone who puts thought and effort into their children's diet is probably under the same category?  Class has nothing to do with this. A lot of working class people take great care of their diet and eat healthily, and cook from scratch, innit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> And when are people going to get over the idea that you can be both poor AND have consumer goods? I mean the price of TV has been pretty much the same for 50 years, whilst the price of food has proportionally gone up. Buying a TV in 1960 was 3 months average salary. Nowadays you could buy a 40" flat-screen for 1 week of the average salary.
> 
> Is it really that hard to imagine that someone might be able to afford a few hundred quid for a one-off payment (or even HP) and _still _struggle to pay the bills? ffs.


 

none of it actually means criticism on a logical level of poor people having possessions. Only the very dim do it that literally- its like when being told 'ah you oppose capitalism but isn't that a shirt on your back?'

completely meaningless. It's baiting


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

girasol said:


> A lot of working class people take great care of their diet and eat healthily, and cook from scratch, innit?


 
Of course. And those that don't? Well, it seems no one should tell them otherwise.


----------



## girasol (Aug 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Of course. And those that don't? Well, it seems no one should tell them otherwise.


 

I'm not sure what your agenda is, I missed the last few pages, I only read that you quoted my post.

To be frank I'm already bored of this thread, and it's my turn to cook so I better get to the kitchen...


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

So... other than the fact that so many of you dismiss everything Oliver says out of hand .... cos 'he's a cunt'.... or even a 'rich cunt'.... is there anything specific about what he says..... _this_ statement for example...

“The fascinating thing for me is that seven times out of 10, the poorest families in this country choose the most expensive way to hydrate and feed their families. The ready meals, the convenience foods.”

... which is so outrageous?

I understand that there are _many_ reasons why this may be the case, but is _anyone_ actually claiming this phenomenon does not exist?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 27, 2013)

why do people slag off Jamie Oliver so much??? hang on....i know.

But seriously, his recipes are great!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> So... other than the fact that so many of you dismiss everything Oliver says out of hand .... cos 'he's a cunt'.... or even a 'rich cunt'.... is there anything specific about what he says..... _this_ statement for example...
> 
> “The fascinating thing for me is that seven times out of 10, the poorest families in this country choose the most expensive way to hydrate and feed their families. The ready meals, the convenience foods.”
> 
> ...


Oh god. What are the reasons liam? Is it to do with their big tv?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> So... other than the fact that so many of you dismiss everything Oliver says out of hand .... cos 'he's a cunt'.... or even a 'rich cunt'.... is there anything specific about what he says..... _this_ statement for example...
> 
> “The fascinating thing for me is that seven times out of 10, the poorest families in this country choose the most expensive way to hydrate and feed their families. The ready meals, the convenience foods.”
> 
> ...


(a) Where's the statistic come from? It's clearly bollocks - I mean what constitutes "the poorest families" or "the most expensive way" (are they eating at the Savoy every night?), and 7 times out of 10? It's clearly a stat that Oliver has dragged from his backside (or more likely, constructed out of prejudice and confirmation bias).

(b) Even if it were true, so the fuck what?


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> You're already accepting JO's point that poor families feed themselves and their kids badly, and it's a problem for their betters to solve.


Well, I do agree with him that food and health are linked to poverty.  It's harder to feed yourself well on a low income.  I just disagree that it's purely down to making bad choices - spending money on TVs instead of vegetables.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> Well, I do agree with him that food and health are linked to poverty


 
Where does he argue this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

Liams just doing contarian again- if theres a consensus he will argue against it. 'The sky is blue'

'you only say that because You have always enjoyed liberal left blue skies while playing patty-cake with China Mieville. It's been dark skies forever here'

'ye what?'

etc


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> Some tuss was complaining earlier about how the poor should eat free range chicken before buying expensive TV's. I found the price of their free range versus other chicken on the website. If you don't have free range once a week you can save enough to get a hd ready 32 inch tv every year with change. No brainer.


 

The other thing that must be considered... that of relative value. 24/7 presence of the telly Vs the fleeting moment of tasty food (which is just tomorrow's shit anyway).

Judged against the time lots of people (especially those with fuck all money) spend watching them, TVs are exceptional value.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Liams just doing contarian again- if theres a consensus he will argue against it.


 

as opposed to always wanting to be _part_ of a consensus? Why should every discussion here binary by demand?

Why don't you just engage with the question Dotty? I always value your contribution. 

(I think) my position is a) is this really the case? b) what could I, personally, do to change it? 

* I say 'I think' because it is a strong opinion, loosely held. I am open to persuasion.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Where does he argue this?


Lo Siento says his point is that poor families feed themselves badly.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> barefoot to school over broken glass


 

rich bastard... so posh ye could afford to smash glass instead of getting a tanner back for the bottle


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> as opposed to always wanting to be _part_ of a consensus? Why should every discussion here binary by demand?
> 
> Why don't you just engage with the question Dotty? I always value your contribution.
> 
> ...


 

I've plenty of room for binary discussion but when a cunt is a cunt then he should be called so- my position is 'what do I know, maybe I should read a bit ' or 'Oh I know this prick, whats he said now'

theres every room for beelzebubs paralegal but sometimes it really is just a cut and dried case.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> Lo Siento says his point is that poor families feed themselves badly.


 
Who am i talking about? Did he say: 


> food and health are linked to poverty.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

I have no idea what you're arguing about anymore.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

Thora said:


> I have no idea what you're arguing about anymore.


 
You said:



> Well, I do agree with him that food and health are linked to poverty


 
I asked you where he says this.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> theres every room for beelzebubs paralegal but sometimes it really is just a cut and dried case.


 
Except it's not.

How can we ever change _anything_ if we are not even allowed to acknowledge an issue actually exists?... and you _still_ did not answer the question.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Except it's not.
> 
> How can we ever change _anything_ if we are not even allowed to acknowledge an issue actually exists?... and you _still_ did not answer the question.


 
Oh god, shut up with the shop-worn _we need to __dialogue_ head teacher shit.

This is a thread about a cunt being a cunt. Not a useful social intervention predicated on PEOPLE SHUTTING DEBATE DOWN and people just wanting to so their social duty. When did you become so fucking boring liam?


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2013)

making from fresh isn't cheaper than using convenience foods though, if you assume the amount of additional time that the cook has to spend shopping for and preparing the food could have been spent earning money. what use is a load of raw organic meat & veg if you cant afford the gas to cook them on?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _Before you get your food bank docket, do you have a tv over 14"? Is it colour? Do you desire a larger one?_


 
Already happening

http://www.scotsman.com/news/politi...cash-to-those-who-spend-on-luxuries-1-3061324


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I dont think so- stuff like noodle and veg, rice and veg, basic one veg soups, pasta with one ingredient on it, are all basic sustenance foods.


The 'rustic poor' would have eaten a lot of cereal-based porridge and rough bread, not a varied diet of delicious vegetables.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Already happening
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/politi...cash-to-those-who-spend-on-luxuries-1-3061324


 
Thank you. It's happening. It's really happening.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _Before you get your food bank docket, do you have a tv over 14"? Is it colour? Do you desire a larger one?_


 
Nice trick question thrown in there - anyone who answers no to _desiring_ a larger telly is some kind of dangerous pinko who needs chucking straight down the salt mines.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2013)

8ball said:


> Nice trick question thrown in there - anyone who answers no to _desiring_ a larger telly is some kind of dangerous pinko who needs chucking straight down the salt mines.


 
The aspiration camps are far better funded.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 27, 2013)

8ball said:


> Nice trick question thrown in there - anyone who answers no to _desiring_ a larger telly is some kind of dangerous pinko who needs chucking straight down the salt mines.


Our friends have a big telly and it scares the livin shit out of me tbh...wouldn't mind playin call of duty 3 on it though


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

We have only got a big telly cos my mate sold his cheap he wanted £50 for it because the volume control was stuck on maximum, but hey, for that price you can't turn it down.

Deep breath folks, he's only a chef! and a massive cahnt.


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> he's only a chef!


 
he isn't though, is he?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2013)

killer b said:


> he isn't though, is he?


 

In his mam's pub.


----------



## telbert (Aug 27, 2013)

Oliver is a  fucking cunt who wouldnt know what poverty is if it turned up mob handed to one of his cunty restuarants,ordered and ate the entire fucking menu, done a massive shit on "the pass" and then done a fucking runner without paying the bill.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 27, 2013)

some light food-related relief


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> A bag of salad from Tesco, for example, costs pennies.



Link?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2013)

A small bag of mixed leaf salad is £1 at Tesco - I bought one the other day.


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2013)

it's really fucking small though!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> He told the magazine:"You might remember that scene in Ministry Of Food, with the mum and the kid eating chips and cheese out of Styrofoam containers, and behind them is a massive TV. It just didn’t weigh up."


I remember when I lost my job and had to sign on, they took my TV and all my other possessions away so I would have to buy new ones with my benefits.

Oh, wait, that never happened.  You stupid fuck, Oliver.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

A bag of salad doesn't keep you warm in a damp flat when your parents can't afford to put the heating on much. A bag of salad doesn't give you the energy to walk to and from school or to and from the shops which are not anywhere nearby with your mum. Little kids need calories and if the only easily available calories are fucking chips and cheese then that's the choice their parents will make. Fuck Oliver and his judging. How _dare_ he.


----------



## Thora (Aug 27, 2013)

Value salad is about 75p but it's mostly cabbage and the little stores often don't have value ranges.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Already happening
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/politi...cash-to-those-who-spend-on-luxuries-1-3061324


WTF?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2013)

Rich people are always kidding themselves that they're better with money than poorer folk, it's fucking ludicrous.  No one knows the value of money better than someone who has spent years on a low income ime.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> A small bag of mixed leaf salad is £1 at Tesco - I bought one the other day.



And you can get a bag of filling frozen chips for the same price.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 27, 2013)

The stuck up cunt's getting some stick on twatter too. Good.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 27, 2013)

It might be interesting to watch the show and see what it's really about.

Leaving aside the issue of the fact that people should not be poor, yes that's all well and good but I don't see poverty being eliminated any time soon.  He is a good cook and I'd be interested to see what he has to say about cooking really good food on a limited budget.

He's definitely been set up to a degree by the Independent and I reckon he must have been partly set up by the Radio Times too.  I think he's a bit of a better tv presenter than he is publicist.

The other shows he's done, about school meals etc, you have to give him some credit for raising an important issue and if nothing else showing how difficult it can be.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> And you can get a bag of filling frozen chips for the same price.


 
You can indeed. You certainly cant get a bag of salad for pennies.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> You can indeed. You certainly cant get a bag of salad for pennies.



Fruit and veg is proper pricey in Tesco. If you've got bellies to fill with very limited funds you head for the budget carbs, not bags of mixed lettuce ffs!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

Top-down moralising paternalistic WANK


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

I mean look at the sort of worms this is bringing out of the woodwork

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/telegraph-view/10268354/Eat-drink-and-be-healthy.html



> Food is currently cheaper than it has ever been before, so people should be encouraged to experiment with what they eat – for their own good and especially for the good of their family.


 
Hey, food's really cheap yeah, so it doesn't matter if you serve up a dish that your kids won't eat because you can just buy something else, right? Or get something else out of your well-stocked cupboard and cook it with all the spare time and energy you have after your shitty minimum wage job on your feet all day after your hour-long journey to get all your kids picked up and home.



> Jamie Oliver, the celebrity chef, has courageously caused a stir by attacking the British working-class taste for fast food.


_Courageously._ He's to be applauded. What the British working-class needs is a damn good attacking.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

From a pensioner friend of mine



> A big TV? Hah! I don't have: a washing machine, a car, a pet, central heating, double-glazing, gas, a freezer, an oven, a kitchen counter, a kitchen table, a garden, a bath-tub... I'm in a tenement from 1907. I was over 40 before I got a telephone, an electric hob, a 'fridge (about big enough for a six-pack), or an entry phone. When these shows go on about money-saving hints, it is evident from one glance that they're patronising folk like me from a kitchen that's as big as our entire home and full of costly gadgets that we can't afford. I'd find these more useful and believable if they did it in the kind of space that we actually have to prepare our food in.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2013)

The Middle class, never eating fast food and never watching television.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> The Middle class, never eating fast food and never watching television.


And _always_ so careful with money.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

> *Jake Hartnett* ‏@J_Hart87
> 6m​#*AskJamieOliver* what do you think about this Kony bullshit?
> 
> Expand


 
lol


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

The courageous thing to do here is have a pop at people who are struggling, and tell them they're mismanaging their money.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> The courageous thing to do here is have a pop at people who are struggling, and tell them they're mismanaging their money.


 

Brave,_ brave_ multi-milllionaire Jamie Oliver, slagging off the poor.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Brave,_ brave_ multi-milllionaire Jamie Oliver, slagging off the poor.


He needs a hug.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> The Middle class, never eating fast food and never watching television.



Even though the majority of programs are written for them.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Even though the majority of programs are written for them.


 
And you can't fucking move in London for artisan burgers and authentic pizza joints


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 27, 2013)

http://johnnyvoid.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/has-there-ever-been-a-bigger-prick-than-jamie-oliver/


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> And you can't fucking move in London for artisan burgers and authentic pizza joints



That Gourmet Burger. Or Guardian Burger as me and my mate coined it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

They add Tesco mixed salad to their burgers though.


----------



## telbert (Aug 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The stuck up cunt's getting some stick on twatter too. Good.


 

  Good.


----------



## telbert (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He needs a hug.


 

 No. He needs a fucking slap.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

i miss TOPLOADER.


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i miss TOPLOADER.


 
should've gone to beautiful days, they played there this year...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> The courageous thing to do here is have a pop at people who are struggling, and tell them they're mismanaging their money.


 
I'm just glad that these voices have been allowed out now that zanuliebore have finally gone. At last, some common sense in this country! I exist almost entirely on a diet of all bran and boiled rice, and what these breed-for-housing sorts don't realise is etc etc


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> The courageous thing to do here is have a pop at people who are struggling, and tell them they're mismanaging their money.


How else will they learn?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 27, 2013)

WTF is this obsession with the size of people's tellies? If you're living from week to week, unable to save up, on some low amenity estate with little prospect of getting off there then that telly _is_ your escape, your glimpse of the exotic - The telly is your fortnight in the sun, your fucking gap year in India or whatever. So you might as well get a decent size one. And a subscription to sky.

E2a soz if that's already been said, not read the thread in it's entirity yet.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else here remembers Jamie Oliver's Dream School thingy on Channel 4.  It was getting on for three years ago and was a 'reality TV' thing:  lots of teens who had not thrived at school and various celebrities brought in to try to teach the little darlings.

The slebs had various degrees of success or failure.  David Starkey, for example, tried to lecture the kids and came across as a bit of an arse - or, to be fair to him, he came across as someone who should stick to lecturing at the LSE or to other appreciative audiences and not get involved in teaching moody semi-literate teenagers.

Jamie Oliver was one of the adults who came out best.  He was OK, sane, kind, doing his best... not "a cunt".


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

I hear Mathew Arnold was big hit with the prole dem too


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

JHE said:


> I don't know if anyone else here remembers Jamie Oliver's Dream School thingy on Channel 4. It was getting on for three years ago and was a 'reality TV' thing: lots of teens who had not thrived at school and various celebrities brought in to try to teach the little darlings.
> 
> The slebs had various degrees of success or failure. David Starkey, for example, tried to lecture the kids and came across as a bit of an arse - or, to be fair to him, he came across as someone who should stick to lecturing at the LSE or to other appreciative audiences and not get involved in teaching moody semi-literate teenagers.
> 
> Jamie Oliver was one of the adults who came out best. He was OK, sane, kind, doing his best... not "a cunt".


 

so oliver is not a condescending thundercunt because he's not david starkey?

ok lol!


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> WTF is this obsession with the size of people's tellies? If you're living from week to week, unable to save up, on some low amenity estate with little prospect of getting off there then that telly _is_ your escape, your glimpse of the exotic - The telly is your fortnight in the sun, your fucking gap year in India or whatever. So you might as well get a decent size one. And a subscription to sky.
> 
> E2a soz if that's already been said, not read the thread in it's entirity yet.


 

We're not allowed tellies. Or fags. Or nice tasty fatty comforting food. Or anything fun. We have to be properly miserable _all the time_, that's our job as The Poor.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> We're not allowed tellies. Or fags. Or nice tasty fatty comforting food. Or anything fun. We have to be properly miserable _all the time_, that's our job as The Poor.


“Every normal man must be tempted, at times, to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin slitting throats.”


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm fucking LOADED yet my tv is piss-small. It's not even mine. Borrowed it and the fool who owns it left the country.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 27, 2013)

Jamie Oliver would like to have some free badly-nourished too-lazy-to-cook-properly poor people working for him please

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17214763



> Some organisations are also complaining that the number of people being referred to them is simply nowhere near the predicted levels.
> Jamie Oliver's restaurant in Cornwall, Fifteen Cornwall, which joined the work programme at the outset last June, has not had a single person referred to it, the BBC has learned.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> The Middle class, never eating fast food and never watching television.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

I am quite glad that my news feed is full up with people calling him a cunt


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> And you can't fucking move in London for artisan burgers and authentic pizza joints


 
yeah, by and for people like him.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I am quite glad that my news feed is full up with people calling him a cunt



He used to get regular threads back in the urban old school days so nice to see him back in attendance for a bit of a revival.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah, by and for people like him.


 
wait , so if you eat a hamburger that's not from a botulism wagon on the side of the A303 you're like jamie oliver?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wait , so if you eat a hamburger that's not from a botulism wagon on the side of the A303 you're like jamie oliver?


 
eh? 

i mean that much of the "eateries" in London you could only afford to go to let alone on a regular basis, if you ARE jamie oliver lol

nobody ever mentioned the a303


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm going to start hanging around Brixton Village tutting loudly each time I see a middle class family at Honest Burgers


----------



## weltweit (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw Jamie's dream academy some time ago, which I did enjoy mainly because of Starkey and Rankin, but I noticed during it that Oliver drove a Range Rover Sport.

Range Rover sport drivers are in my estimation pricks of the highest order. It is a statement that - in an accident with me, normal car drivers are going to get hurt, but me, I will be fine because I am a rich tosser and I don't care about anyone else in my gas guzzling uber car, for uber mensch like me!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> nobody ever mentioned the a303


Here's one for a start.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> We're not allowed tellies. Or fags. Or nice tasty fatty comforting food. Or anything fun. We have to be properly miserable _all the time_, that's our job as The Poor.


 
Just pop into Sainsbury's and pick up some mussels and cherry tomatoes and offer them 60p at the checkout.  When they call security just tell them Jamie said it was ok


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wait , so if you eat a hamburger that's not from a botulism wagon on the side of the A303 you're like jamie oliver?


 
Burgers from roadside vans are the best ones anyway. If you think otherwise then, quite frankly, you're a milquetoast.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 27, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Just pop into Sainsbury's and pick up some mussels and cherry tomatoes and offer them 60p at the checkout.  When they call security just tell them Jamie said it was ok


Drag in a telly that somebody has left outside their house, then go round with a basket. Fill it with organic only obviously, no ready meals.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He needs a hug.


 
in the face. with a chair.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Oh god, shut up with the shop-worn _we need to __dialogue_ head teacher shit.
> 
> This is a thread about a cunt being a cunt. Not a useful social intervention predicated on PEOPLE SHUTTING DEBATE DOWN and people just wanting to so their social duty. When did you become so fucking boring liam?


 
 Never been called a head teacher before.

I find all this dismissing of people as 'cunts' boring. 

I think this is a fascinating subject, far from boring and hugely political. But projecting all kinds of meanings onto what Jamie Oliver says or doesn't say is just a left-wing version of Daily Mail-esque frothing. The myth that it's eating fat that makes you fat... rather than eating the addictive poison that is sugar... is political. The ridiculous notion that all food should be 'tasty' (surely it should be mostly fuel?) is political. The fact that gorging on sugary shite can be widely perceived as an 'entitlement'... as expressing our freedom of choice... is somehow giving two fingers  to 'the man' is political.

But never mind that... cos 'Jamie Oliver's a cunt'.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a really boring subject tbh, apart from providing new and exciting instances of newspapers being patronising.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> The ridiculous notion that all food should be 'tasty' (surely it should be mostly fuel?) is political.


 
Protein leads to lustful thoughts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

8ball said:


> Protein leads to lustful thoughts.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Never been called a head teacher before.
> 
> I find all this dismissing of people as 'cunts' boring.
> 
> ...



Why doesn't he make a program attacking the amount people are expected to live on while he sits on £150m? Instead of preaching about how to turn stale bread into a delicacy, from his ivory fucking tower. That's politics, Liam.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Why doesn't he make a program attacking the amount people are expected to live on while he sits on £150m? Instead of preaching about how to turn stale bread into a delicacy, from his ivory fucking tower.


 
It _might_ be because he is a cunt.

Boring but true.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 27, 2013)

8ball said:


> It _might_ be because he is a cunt.
> 
> Boring but true.



Liam didn't want the simple answer.


----------



## JHE (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


>


 
I remember the man with the sandwich boards on Oxford Street.  I'm pretty sure he's died, though not, as far as I know, as a result of protein deficiency (or lust).


----------



## little_legs (Aug 28, 2013)

I've only read the Indy article and 2 pages of this thread (I've noted someone's comment that he is a UKIP supporter), could someone inform the uninformed on what Oliver said about the migrant workers or it's the usual DM shit?, thanks:


----------



## JHE (Aug 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Liam didn't want the simple answer.


 

Calling people cunts is the Urban75 way.  If Liam is dissatisfied with Urban75 kulcha, he must be a cunt!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Aside from the price of food, the time it takes to cook a meal is surely also an issue? Working a full-day, picking kids up from school/childcare, then getting them to do their homework whilst cooking from scratch is pretty hard, especially compared to being a middle-class stay-at-home mum/dad who has had all day to prepare it.


 
Obviously haven't watched Jamie's 30 Minute Meals then....


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2013)

JHE said:


> I remember the man with the sandwich boards on Oxford Street.


They were not cheese, ham, or egg sandwich boards.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2013)

Ainsley Harriot could make a meal from anything in less than half an hour on Ready Steady Cook  They're just not _trying_, these people.


----------



## rioted (Aug 28, 2013)

He may be a cunt. But there"s plenty more of them calling him a cunt on here.

The "working class" will either liberate itself or the system will continue. And that liberation will not come through eating crap. No matter how much you think it ought to. Continuing to eat crap, allowing the ruling class to make money out of malnourishment, bad nutrition and unhealthy food merely plays into their hands. If you don't like Jamie Oliver, fair enough, he is a cunt. But what are you doing to prolong the lives of the poor or provide healthy alternatives? Oh no, I forgot, we've got to wait for the revolution.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.pledgebank.com/no-workfare


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 28, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ainsley Harriot could make a meal from anything in less than half an hour on Ready Steady Cook  They're just not _trying_, these people.


 
I see his face most nights, when putting his crap packet soups on a top shelf of aisle 9.


----------



## JHE (Aug 28, 2013)

rioted said:


> ...what are you doing to prolong the lives of the poor or provide healthy alternatives?


 

http://fireboxlondon.net/menu/


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ainsley Harriot could make a meal from anything in less than half an hour on Ready Steady Cook  They're just not _trying_, these people.


Follow Antony Worrall Thompson's lead and nick a load of cheese and wine from Tesco


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> The '32-inch flat screen telly' thing popped up in some shit judgemental Daily Mail article a few months ago, as if this was some sort of luxury item. They're, what, £150 for a cheap shit one these days? Less than a hundred second hand, maybe forty or fifty notes off gumtree if you look about, sometimes free from friends/relatives. Someone tell Middle England that Plasma tellies don't cost two grand anymore. It's an anachronistic stick to beat the 'welfare scroungers'.
> 
> We shouldn't be asking politicians if they know the price of milk, ask them about the price of bottom-rung tellies.
> 
> ...


 

moving towards less eligibility...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Follow Antony Worrall Thompson's lead and nick a load of cheese and wine from Tesco


At last a message that I can get behind.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ainsley Harriot could make a meal from anything in less than half an hour on Ready Steady Cook  They're just not _trying_, these people.


 
Tonight Ainsley, I've brought a pot noodle and a kettle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Tonight Ainsley, I've brought a pot noodle and a kettle.


I always hoped one day someone would turn up with some crispy pancakes and a bag of oven chips


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

Them frozen chips that you fry would be better. Nice them, as it goes. Especially with a bit of cheese grated over them.

E2a - Which there's fuck all wrong with, though chips you've made yourself from potatoes are better. Chips and cheese though, not much different then pasta and cheese. Except chips are nice.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

8115 said:


> The other shows he's done, about school meals etc, you have to give him some credit for raising an important issue and if nothing else showing how difficult it can be.


Why when his "raising" of the issue is based on individualistic bullshit rather than criticism of the real structural problems.

He's a rich scumbag cunt who plays the Lady Bountiful.


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

> Jamie Oliver has no right to tell us how to spend our money
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...o-tell-us-how-to-spend-our-money-8786690.html


 


The cheap food blogger and writer, A Girl Named Jack(Jack Monroe) has savaged Oliver in the Indie.

and whats with his new outburst that ''migrants are tougher than the British''


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

Btw, after Benefits 49 and now this new show, Ch4 really does deserve a protest outside its HQ, hard to believe it was once a channel for the marginalised or at least championed them.


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

Btw, can I say that Johnny Voids post on his blog is one of the best writing on the issue I've read for a long time, he may be a bit fiery for my tastes, but if I could I would recommend for the Orwell Prize.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> Btw, after Benefits 49 and now this new show, *Ch4* r*eally does deserve a protest outside its HQ,* hard to believe it was once a channel for the marginalised or at least championed them.


 
Undoubtedly.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

The most annoyin thing about this now ,is that the fucker is gettin reams of publicity for his shite telly programme and we're all contributing to it like it or not.It's like a studied exercise in self publicity.
Something i bet he never even considered when he came out with this crap...the cunt.
Anger at crass anti working class comments, fuels publicity for multi millionaires career of shite,adds to the coffers...nnnnngh


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> and whats with his new outburst that ''migrants are tougher than the British''



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...et-behind-the-ears-british-youth-8786839.html



> Now he has told Good Housekeeping magazine: “The average working hours in a week was 80 to 100. That was really normal in my 20s. But the EU regulation now is 48 hours,which is half a week's work for me. And they still whinge about it!
> 
> “British kids particularly, I have never seen anything so wet behind the ears!
> 
> ...


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

But he supports UKIP doesn't he,

hypocrite...


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> The cheap food blogger and writer, A Girl Named Jack(Jack Monroe) has savaged Oliver in the Indie.
> 
> and whats with his new outburst that ''migrants are tougher than the British''


It's just the, "my lovely hard working polish builder" shite from ten years ago all over again...the man's a pure gobshite,and not even original in his gobshitedness


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> But he supports UKIP doesn't he,
> 
> hypocrite...


In their stampede to demonise the working class in this country,these people aren't even aware of their own implied xenophobia


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...et-behind-the-ears-british-youth-8786839.html


 
What, the average working week was eighty to a hundred hours when he was in his twenties? Where was that then? Dickhead's younger than I am and I don't remember hours like that being the norm.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2013)

What a fucking weapon.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2013)

> Now he has told Good Housekeeping magazine: “The average working hours in a week was 80 to 100. That was really normal in my 20s. But the EU regulation now is 48 hours,which is half a week's work for me. And they still whinge about it!


 
i'm not sure that's ever been "normal"


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2013)

He's actually moaning that British workers don't want to work longer thanthe European directive on working hours. European directive. Maybe that's why he's a UKIP twathead.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2013)

I doubt he ever worked 100 hours a week.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> But he supports UKIP doesn't he,
> 
> hypocrite...


 
Eh?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2013)

100 hours a week is 17 hours a day for 6 days, 1 day off. Aye right Jamie.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> What, the average working week was eighty to a hundred hours when he was in his twenties? Where was that then? Dickhead's younger than I am and I don't remember hours like that being the norm.


Pricks like him don't do real work frances,to him sitting in some exclusive bar shovin charlie up his schnoz and discussing his next "project" with some tv arsehole is work,and he pays himself handsomely for it,cos he owns the fuckin production company...probly...


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 28, 2013)

> Jamie Oliver has criticised struggling families for spending their money on *expensive ready meals* instead of eating more cheaply by cooking from scratch.


 
Buy my shit for your kids as well, for £2.29 each.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> 100 hours a week is 17 hours a day for 6 days, 1 day off. Aye right Jamie.


 
i don't even think many chinese workers do those hours every week!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I doubt he ever worked 100 hours a week.


 
You can work fuck loads of paid/unpaids overtime in getting on the ladder that appears in a millionares mind as 100 hours. Esp with those lazy British bastards not being total mugs.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i don't even think many chinese workers do those hours every week!


I did 7 day twelve hour nightshifts,with the odd ghoster, for three months and it nearly fuckin killed me


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Eh?



I think he means singing the praises of Polish workers while supporting an Immigrants out party. Are UKIP an immigrants out party in fact?


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> What a fucking weapon.


That's class,i'm stealin that...


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Why doesn't he make a program attacking the amount people are expected to live on while he sits on £150m? Instead of preaching about how to turn stale bread into a delicacy, from his ivory fucking tower. That's politics, Liam.


 
Why_ would_ he make such a programme? Why _don't_ you?

His passion is food. He obviously thinks about food a great deal more than politics. He makes great food, talks shite about 'politics'.

I'll tell you what I find tragically 'political'.

The people who have twigged the Sugar pushers/dealers are (unfortunately) patronising middle-class twats. Many working-class people seem to think filling their faces with sugary shite is quite a defiant thing to do.... a big 'fuck off' to the teacher-types who lecture them about what to eat. They actually have themselves convinced that 'no-one tells me what I can eat'... when the reality is that they have been trained to eat and do exactly what big business wants them to.

Meanwhile the sugar barons - who I am convinced will be viewed in 50 years time the way tobacco companies are now - are laughing their cocks off


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 28, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ainsley Harriot could make a meal from anything in less than half an hour on Ready Steady Cook  They're just not _trying_, these people.


Au contraire, they are very trying indeed.

And _cunts _too


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2013)

o m g

eta: not to twentythreedom!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Buy my shit for your kids as well, for £2.29 each.


 

It's not even got preservatives in it - So it could go _bad_. Nah, only messin.  Look at his sneering fucking face though - What that's supposed to do, surely not make you want to buy the pie? On second thoughts can I just go foraging about recently closed markets for discarded veg with which to prepare a nourishing broth? If it's all the same to you Jamie, thanks.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Pricks like him don't do real work frances,to him sitting in some exclusive bar shovin charlie up his schnoz and discussing his next "project" with some tv arsehole is work,and he pays himself handsomely for it,cos he owns the fuckin production company...probly...


 

Is he not a proper chef then? I know little about him, but I do know that silly hours and hard graft are the norm for trainee chefs... and indeed for all the other low-paid workers in that industry.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Why_ would_ he make such a programme? Why _don't_ you?
> 
> His passion is food. He obviously thinks about food a great deal more than politics. He makes great food, talks shite about 'politics'.
> 
> ...


 I'm stugglin to see what your point is here liam with regards to oliver


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Is he not a proper chef then? I know little about him, but I do know that silly hours and hard graft are the norm for trainee chefs... and indeed for all the other low-paid workers in that industry.


Come on now mate,if ye keep trying to straddle the middle ground like that someones gonna come and kick ye in the balls with a reality check...not me though obviously


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Do the sugar Barons know my mum is nicking the Sugar Mice? cos me and my brother get one every christmas and I would not like her to anger the Sugar Barons lest their glucosate wrath end up candifying my whole line and leave us as just statues caught in the moment of agony as liquid sugar took our lives.


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> On second thoughts can I just go foraging about recently closed markets for discarded veg with which to prepare a nourishing broth? If it's all the same to you Jamie, thanks.


 
There was someone arguing that poor people should do that, here at U75 last year.


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

> *Jamie Oliver, you haven't tasted real poverty. Cut out the tutting*
> 
> Living in poverty means a world of no, so you are grateful for ready meals or a large TV. Jamie's judgments take the biscuit
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/27/jamie-oliver-poverty-ready-meals-tv


 


Now Alex Andreou has a go


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Do the sugar Barons know my mum is nicking the Sugar Mice? cos me and my brother get one every christmas and I would not like her to anger the Sugar Barons lest their glucosate wrath end up candifying my whole line and leave us as just statues caught in the moment of agony as liquid sugar took our lives.


Pillars of sugar


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Come on now mate,if ye keep trying to straddle the middle ground like that someones gonna come and kick ye in the balls with a reality check...not me though obviously


 

I'm not on any middle ground.

Are we now also denying that catering workers do work ridiculously long hours (as the norm) ... just cos 'Jamie Oliver is a cunt'?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> There was someone arguing that poor people should do that, here at U75 last year.


 
I remember & I could name the poster, but would it do any good? Maybe. Oh fuck it, it was tendril .If that was out of line, soz. Distracting attention & that.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> Now Alex Andreou has a go


 

good article that

"When I was poor, I smoked," said a friend recently, "but that was all I had for me. Cigarettes were the only thing I owned. I was a non-person."


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I'm stugglin to see what your point is here liam with regards to oliver


 

I suppose my point is that this is all a distraction... a circus....

proscribing fat as the enemy (rather than sugar) was a political decision taken in the US for geo-political/economic reasons... now the West is (by and large) fat as fuck and the poorest are also the fattest.

A bit like the smoker quoted above, we are reduced to convincing ourselves that eating sugary/salty shite is an act of self-sovereignty - when it is anything but.

and the left seems content to leave it alone... cos it's easier to call jamie Oliver a cunt


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> I'm not on any middle ground.
> 
> Are we now also denying that catering workers do work ridiculously long hours (as the norm) ... just cos 'Jamie Oliver is a cunt'?


Aye y'are.For starters oliver's hardly comparable to any low paid worker in the catering industry, ever.You've a valid point about the sugar industry and how that can be developed as a class debate.The people who are interested in what exactly is goin on here though have been sayin for pages that it's not necessarily about the food,there's plenty of posts on it explaining why.Then theres boibollocks whinging that people are just jealous of successful chef jamie, and his cookin skills, and his millions,and the deserving/ undeserving "poor",it's all here man.Have a wee read then start a thread on the sugar industry...
D'ye have a good time in derry by the way?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Why_ would_ he make such a programme? Why _don't_ you?
> 
> His passion is food. He obviously thinks about food a great deal more than politics. He makes great food, talks shite about 'politics'.
> 
> ...


 
You're right about the sugar barons, but I really don't think the section of the working class people who habitually eat bad diets do so  as an act of defiance - It's just what's _there_ as in (easily) available isn't it? Coupled with what's affordable as well. An army of sugar-bloated (no doubt tracksuit clad) working class rebels has much to recommend it. But it just doesn't exist.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I always hoped one day someone would turn up with some crispy pancakes and a bag of oven chips


 
I remember one time someone brought a whole bag of spuds in and that was it. Was quite funny.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

N_igma said:


> I remember one time someone brought a whole bag of spuds in and that was it. Was quite funny.


 
Salt n pepper chips?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Why_ would_ he make such a programme? Why _don't_ you?
> 
> His passion is food. He obviously thinks about food a great deal more than politics. He makes great food, talks shite about 'politics'.
> 
> ...



Actually human beings' relationship with sweet things stretches back a little bit further and is biologically programmed. Of course a corporation would take advantage of that in order to make money; why wouldn't they? But it isn't a new thing.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I did 7 day twelve hour nightshifts,with the odd ghoster, for three months and it nearly fuckin killed me


That's only 84 hours, stop slacking!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Are the Sugar Barons locked in an eternal conflict with the Salt Lords?

'So Lord Salt, it seems you have decided to approach me hmmm?'

'Approach you Baron Sugar? How quickly the paucity of imagination betrays you! even now my forces are surrounding your places of power. My Salt golems have impounded all your outgoing tate and lyle orders. The Kingdom of tastebuds is mine!'

'oh my dear dear Salt. Must we forever play this weary game of me vs thee? You have forgotten of course that I watch people smoking weed. I have the higher ground'

'Then I must yield and we must share. I am humbled yet defiant'


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> That's only 84 hours, stop slacking!


84 hours of real work for real men...yeah...


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Are the Sugar Barons locked in an eternal conflict with the Salt Lords?


 
no. they are one and the same.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> An army of sugar-bloated (no doubt tracksuit clad) working class rebels has much to recommend it


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> It's not even got preservatives in it - So it could go _bad_. Nah, only messin. Look at his sneering fucking face though.


He's wearing a t-shirt under a v-neck sweater with his sleeves pulled up. 

QED - cunt


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Aye y'are.For starters oliver's hardly comparable to any low paid worker in the catering industry, ever.
> D'ye have a good time in derry by the way?


 
Did he _start_ life as a rich, celebrity chef then? Or was he a proper chef first? If he was he'd have had to put the hours in.

Yep. Derry was class on nearly every level


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He's wearing a t-shirt under a v-neck sweater with his sleeves pulled up.
> 
> QED - cunt


Can be a tidy wee look for people on a low budget if it's done right...not for a multi millionaire cunt pretending to be down with the masses though


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 28, 2013)

​Why's he stil digging... 


> ‘I think our European immigrant friends are much stronger, much tougher. If we didn’t have any, all of my restaurants would close tomorrow. There wouldn’t be any Brits to replace them.’​​


​​

​


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Actually human beings' relationship with sweet things stretches back a little bit further and is biologically programmed. Of course a corporation would take advantage of that in order to make money; why wouldn't they? But it isn't a new thing.


 

human beings relationships with the coca plant stretch back centuries too. But it's only in the last 50 years that they have processed it on an industrial scale to sell to 'rich' westerners.... and then scaled-up/processed it once more to sell it to the masses.

I believe that history will judge the sugar corporations the same as the cocaine industry.... as preying scumbags


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Did he _start_ life as a rich, celebrity chef then? Or was he a proper chef first? If he was he'd have had to put the hours in.
> 
> Yep. Derry was class on nearly every level


Over 450,000,must have been heavin', some of my clan was there as well.He did start life as a very well off essex boy,which is probly how he managed to carve out his wee niche,which is one angle of what we're talkin about.Easy to put the hours in with that background, a career strategy,and your ma cleanin yer arse for ye.For that kind of financial incentive i'd put the hours in as well.Bit different putting in those kind of hours for hard physical slog and 8 pound an hour,if your lucky.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> ​Why's he stil digging...
> ​​​​​


The noble savage...


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

figures are a bit iffy tbh. I think they count every person every day. But it _was_ fantastic and the atmosphere was real friendy.

Like I said, I know ver little about J O.

Oiche mhaith


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Did he _start_ life as a rich, celebrity chef then? Or was he a proper chef first? If he was he'd have had to put the hours in.
> 
> Yep. Derry was class on nearly every level


 
His dad had a pub in essex and his dad wanked over Thatcher though that might'nt be mentioned below. He did though.

https://www.jamieoliver.com/about/jamie-oliver-biog

And he wanked over Blair. And he's always been a twat - Honest to god Liam, if you're sticking up for Jamie just out of sheer contrarianism then on you go, but he is and always has been a wanker though.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

LiamO said:


> figures are a bit iffy tbh. I think they count every person every day. But it _was_ fantastic and the atmosphere was real friendy.
> 
> Like I said, I know ver little about J O.
> 
> Oiche mhaith


 
Don't want to draw ye back in if you're away,but wouldn't ye loved to have been there in your early/mid twenties,eh,eh?


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

This has been annoyin' me all day...he's ridden an aprilla and maybe a volicifero,but never a lambie,and he can afford one as well the tasteless prick


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> Beans = cheap protein.


 
Beans aren't protein complete unless you combine them with rice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd rather starve


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2013)

back to tread title

When was he not a cunt..


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2013)

DownwardDog said:


> Beans aren't protein complete unless you combine them with rice.


 
They aren't protein in the same way as people on the Atkins diet don't avoid all carbs.

They are, however, a source of protein.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 28, 2013)

Now he has told Good Housekeeping magazine: “The average working hours in a week was 80 to 100. That was really normal in my 20s. But the EU regulation now is 48 hours,which is half a week's work for me. And they still whinge about it!


Over the past 4 years my wife and I have worked 24 hours a day 7 days a week fostering vulnerable babies, in addition I have had a part time job (28hours a week) at a supermarket, and completed a degree and a masters.
 Where's my £130million?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ta, noted


 
You lot crack me up sometimes, jesus christ.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 28, 2013)

N_igma said:


> I remember one time someone brought a whole bag of spuds in and that was it. Was quite funny.


 
I remember somebody turned up with a large bar of chocolate too. That was a trial of skill for the 'poor' celeb chef.


----------



## gabi (Aug 28, 2013)

while it's true chefs work mental hours (he's not exaggerating there), what hes missing is that hours like that are both potentially fatal and completely unsustainable. he shouldnt be encouraging the practice.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 28, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I remember somebody turned up with a large bar of chocolate too. That was a trial of skill for the 'poor' celeb chef.


Always amazed at the elasticity of their 'store cupboard' when the ingredients brought weren't to their liking.


----------



## tendril (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I remember & I could name the poster, but would it do any good? Maybe. Oh fuck it, it was tendril .If that was out of line, soz. Distracting attention & that.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2013)

Rachel McCormack goes for him in the NS too.


Dear Jamie Oliver, Poverty isn't picturesque in the Mediterranean either. 
http://www.newstatesman.com/food-an...-mediterranean-either?utm_content=buffera33de


> This vision of the Mediterranean poor, making delicious soup, salads and desserts with left over bread and eating simple cheap fresh food is deeply engrained in the Anglo food fan's mind. The desirability of _cocina povera_, authentic peasant food made by poor people who show great ingenuity with access to not very much but are able to create delicious meals out of three cheap ingredients has spawned a multi-million pound UK and US industry of "authentic" Spanish and Italian food books, TV programmes and chains of restaurants. They offer the food of the deserving poor, the ones who manage well on very little. They have very little but look how desirable their lifestyle is, the story goes, we middle classes want to be them, what has happened to our poor? Why can't they be more like, say, the Spanish?


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 28, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Rachel McCormack goes for him in the NS too.
> 
> 
> Dear Jamie Oliver, Poverty isn't picturesque in the Mediterranean either.


 
           In his defence he is a talented chef and what he did for school meals was good. Unfortunately what worked for him will not work for everyone. Wahh people don't want to work in my kitchens for long hours and shite pay. Does make him sound like a git.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 28, 2013)

I've not had time to read all the thread but I've always really fucking hated Jamie Oliver. When he went to Rotherham to exploit and ridicule working class people for the amusement of his predominantly wealthy middle class female audience someone set up a blog to comment on it. It's fucking brilliant and any Oliver apologists on this thread needs to read it (in fact I recommend everyone does, it's a great blog).

But this post in particular ought to be food for thought (see what I did there? food for thought? Fuck it, I'm wasted on you lot):



> It’s all about helping the ordinary people of Rotherham. Inspiring those who don’t cook to get in the kitchen and improve their lives.
> Not according to Channel 4.
> The station that is going to broadcast the munchkin missionary’s patronisathon has a whole different take on it.
> Jamie’s MoF is being touted around for sponsorship. Visit Channel 4 Sales and even the most rose tinted glasses must go a bit cloudy.
> ...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2013)

You could not find a better exemplar of modern scornography than Jamie's MoF.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Rachel McCormack goes for him in the NS too.
> 
> 
> Dear Jamie Oliver, Poverty isn't picturesque in the Mediterranean either.


 

Dare I bring it back to food but all over the world regional dishes are based on what's available. It's obvious really. People have had generations of experience of using what's available throughout the year to create food to feed themselves and their family. Or for seasons for when food is not available there's techniques which are used to preserve food for when crops are plentiful.

I can see why people take issue over romanticising this. Naturally the romantic, aspirational aspect of it is what you'll hear because that's how it's packaged up and sold, be that in ready meals, restaurants or books. Personally I think books are the least controversial aspects of it as I would hope they are just cooking books, although I may well be interested in a political cook book which covers the politics of regional dishes.

There is however a lot of useful knowledge. For any budding chef it's good to know the popular regional dishes and how these have evolved. It's true that just about all regional dishes make use of what's traditionally available in any area and season and therefore don't have to be fancy or cost a huge amount. Make use of in season and regional produce and you may well also be able to cook very tasty dishes at little cost.

I suspect Jamie Oliver has been looking to make a few headlines leading up to his TV program. The news articles about the size of the TV comments refer to a piece in the Radio Times I cannot find and also to an earlier Jamie Oliver TV series which I have not seen so I don't have enough information to come to conclusions. However my interest is more about food so I'll take this away from his new enterprise. I'll watch his program and if he really is as much of a prick as the comments about the big TV's lead people to think I expect I'll turn the TV off.

If anyone's interested I went to his web site looking for political comments that everyone' discussing here but all I found was the recpies and tips themed around money saving http://www.jamieoliver.com/_beta/savewithjamie/


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2013)

Oi! Povvs! What are you eating that crap for. It's simple to eat healthily like my mate the Sicilian street sweeper. Just make a few common sense changes to the recipe and you're laughing. Spaghetti may be the cheap energy rich staple carb of choice in Italy, but in the UK that job is served by chipped potatoes. A nice savoury tang of umami may be provided by 25 cooked mussels, but seeing as Rotherham is about 70 miles from the sea, perhaps you could use a British speciality that travels better and lasts longer, say a sprinkling of Cheddar cheese. - It's hard to get tomatoes to grow and ripen in Rotherham in the winter, but to get around this, people often preserved the flavour of tomatoes in a special chutney-like sweet preserve called Tomato Ketchup, add a dollop of that and you're away. - I call it Jamie's British spaghetti, Mussels and tomato sauce. Now settle down and enjoy your meal, and while you eat it, why not catch up with one of my shows on your television.


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Rachel McCormack goes for him in the NS too.
> 
> 
> Dear Jamie Oliver, Poverty isn't picturesque in the Mediterranean either.


 
I spent some time in the mountains villages just outside Grenada, I can't speak for everyone, but I noticed the stuff the local non affluent villagers were now buying was far from fresh ingredients to make good home cooked meals, it was basically supermarket fare.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> I spent some time in the mountains villages just outside Grenada, I can't speak for everyone, but I noticed the stuff the local non affluent villagers were now buying was far from fresh ingredients to make good home cooked meals, it was basically supermarket fare.


 

Course it fucking is. Typical self-loathing middle class Brit wearing a massive pair of rose tinted specs when looking at foreign countries.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Oi! Povvs! What are you eating that crap for. It's simple to eat healthily like my mate the Sicilian street sweeper. Just make a few common sense changes to the recipe and you're laughing. Spaghetti may be the cheap energy rich staple carb of choice in Italy, but in the UK that job is served by chipped potatoes. A nice savoury tang of umami may be provided by 25 cooked mussels, but seeing as Rotherham is about 70 miles from the sea, perhaps you could use a British speciality that travels better and lasts longer, say a sprinkling of Cheddar cheese. - It's hard to get tomatoes to grow and ripen in Rotherham in the winter, but to get around this, people often preserved the flavour of tomatoes in a special chutney-like sweet preserve called Tomato Ketchup, add a dollop of that and you're away. - I call it Jamie's British spaghetti, Mussels and tomato sauce. Now settle down and enjoy your meal, and while you eat it, why not catch up with one of my shows on your television.


 
Best post on the thread


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

He really is obsessed with other people having TVs. This is from 2008:



> “The people I'm telling you about have huge TV sets - a lot bigger than mine! - they have state-of-the-art mobile phones, cars, and they go and get drunk in pubs at the weekend - their poverty shows in the way they feed themselves.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

he certainly does love that word 'they'.

hallmark of a cunt.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 28, 2013)

'They' the pronoun of fascist.


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Course it fucking is. Typical self-loathing middle class Brit wearing a massive pair of rose tinted specs when looking at foreign countries.


 
I think there was a time when the skills time and ability to home cook the meal JO is eulogising existed, just like here, but it is going...


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Dare I bring it back to food but all over the world regional dishes are based on what's available. It's obvious really. People have had generations of experience of using what's available throughout the year to create food to feed themselves and their family. Or for seasons for when food is not available there's techniques which are used to preserve food for when crops are plentiful.
> 
> I can see why people take issue over romanticising this. Naturally the romantic, aspirational aspect of it is what you'll hear because that's how it's packaged up and sold, be that in ready meals, restaurants or books. Personally I think books are the least controversial aspects of it as I would hope they are just cooking books, although I may well be interested in a political cook book which covers the politics of regional dishes.
> 
> ...



Re your first para. That is part of what is so patronising and insulting. What do you think is "available" to the largely urban based poorer sections of society. Bare in mind, the historical context of the British working classes. The industrilisation mentioned before. WWII. The decimation of the high street by supermarkets.

Anyway if Oliver was working 100 hours a week, when did he do his own cooking? Or like most shefs did he eat fast food rubbish.

People buying tellies and fast food. They're keeping this consumer economy afloat you hipacritical bastards.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 28, 2013)

xenon said:


> People buying tellies and fast food. They're keeping this consumer economy afloat you hipacritical bastards.


 

Quite astonishing that this particular twat has made his £130 Million from, um, TV shows and Supermarket food.


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

I read Jools Oliver's pregnancy book (I know ) and she has never had to have a proper job since going out with him - she did a little bit of modelling - so he can never have been that struggling.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 28, 2013)

I know he has a book and TV show to promote, hence his bid to get headlines, but he's in real danger of having his ridiculous generalisation back firing with his trendy customer base - let's face it he's a purveyor of overpriced colour-supplement dinning.


----------



## andysays (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Who said it was about the "food and recipes alone"? Surely you can accept that social conditions are the cause, but in the absence of any kind of solution on the horizon, find other ways to solve the problem while waiting for a *Labour party that does what it says on the tin*.


 
Labour Party that follows a traditional artisan recipe using organic Fair Trade ingredients sourced from the local Farmers' Market, surely...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> When has it ever been easier for poorer people to feed their families?


 
It was certainly easier for my parents in the '60s and '70s, when the local street markets were mostly fruit and veg, and the pricing significantly undercut the supermarkets. As the supermarkets started into hyperdrive in the '80s and since, the independent traders and greengrocers contracted as a percentage of the market for fresh produce, and the supermarkets were able to take wholesalers out of their pricing equation, which had a knock-on effect on the margins of those traders that had to continue to use the wholesale market.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

xenon said:


> Re your first para. That is part of what is so patronising and insulting. What do you think is "available" to the largely urban based poorer sections of society. Bare in mind, the historical context of the British working classes. The industrilisation mentioned before. WWII. The decimation of the high street by supermarkets.
> 
> Anyway if Oliver was working 100 hours a week, when did he do his own cooking? Or like most shefs did he eat fast food rubbish.
> 
> People buying tellies and fast food. They're keeping this consumer economy afloat you hipacritical bastards.


 

Yes, I'm angry about the death of the high street, the giant supermarkets with their out of town supermarkets killing the hight street and then moving into the high street.  It also pisses me off how certain crops and livestock are subsidised and then relied on by corporations to make processed food.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Mixed leaves, the cheapest I could find on Tesco's site were £1 - and what would need to be added to make a balance meal, so far it's just water.


 
Plus some trace elements like iron and selenium, don't forget!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

mk12 said:


> One of those pre-packed bags of salad.


 
Personally, I prefer stuff like tomatoes, cucumber, beetroot and radishes along with the 5 varieties of lettuce and half a shredded carrot you usually get in those airpaks.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It was certainly easier for my parents in the '60s and '70s, when the local street markets were mostly fruit and veg, and the pricing significantly undercut the supermarkets. As the supermarkets started into hyperdrive in the '80s and since, the independent traders and greengrocers contracted as a percentage of the market for fresh produce, and the supermarkets were able to take wholesalers out of their pricing equation, which had a knock-on effect on the margins of those traders that had to continue to use the wholesale market.


 

My folks used to run a fruit and veg shop. It was finally killed off when a supermarket opened just down the road. I used to love going to the wholesale veg market on the outskits of London.

My Grandfather had a small holding and started off the business by first doing a veg round to sell his produce and other local produce with my Dad. My father prided himself in continuing this tradition by selling local produce when ever he could.

It nearly killed my father as the only work he could get after we shut up shop was stacking shelves in the supermarket.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Personally, I prefer stuff like tomatoes, cucumber, beetroot and radishes along with the 5 varieties of lettuce and half a shredded carrot you usually get in those airpaks.


Indeed, as would any sensible person, the point I was making was such a salad would cost considerably more than the 'pennines' quoted by a previous poster.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 28, 2013)

Even street markets don't make it easy, all those £1 a bowl deals when if all you want is a couple of tomatoes, a few mushroom, 1 lettuce,1 cucumber etc


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.
> 
> We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


 
The availability of credit to buy consumer goods *is* an issue, but there are several problems with your scenario:

1) Actual availability of 2nd-hand goods that come *with* a guarantee (getting a freebie from gumtree or buying a preloved one from ebay rarely comes with one, and those that do usually have it factored into the cost, so "the price of a single monthly payment" becomes extremely unlikely).

2) Most mid-size TVs *aren't* "expensive", they're (if you can buy them at standard retail outlets without credit about £250-300 - less than a quid a day for a practical piece of technology that is very likely to provide it's own value in entertainment within the first year of purchase.

3)  Your poverty tales are irrelevant - B & W tellies aren't available any more.

4) people don't buy tellies "instead of feeding the kids". The contention made by Oliver is that the kids are fed poorly, in part because of the ownership of a large-screen telly. As I've shown above, his argument is pish.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Even street markets don't make it easy, all those £1 a bowl deals when all you really want is a couple of tomatoes, a few mushroom, 1 lettuce,1 cucumber etc


 
That's kind of the point I was making about how street markets nowadays are labouring under the problem that the wholesale market has shrunk (mainly because of supermarkets circumventing the wholesale market and making direct purchase from growers), so they're no longer as competitive on price, and have to resort to those sorts of deals to clear their stock.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

He's off again. The cunt.


> The television chef, Jamie Oliver, has said that if his restaurants had to rely on British staff rather than European immigrants they would close.
> Oliver said that immigrants were "stronger" and "tougher" than their British counterparts who tended to "whinge" about too long hours.


For 'stronger' read: 'easier to exploit.'

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/jamie-oliver-says-british-workers-whinge-235845331.html#OTlp5W0


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

Mungy said:


> belly pork used to be cheap until a celeb chef came along and made it popular, now it's expensive.


 
My dad used to go to Smithfield and buy a half hundredweight of pork bellies and the same of shoulder, and make sausages for us and take orders from the neighbours. back in the '70s, bellies cost about a quid each wholesale if you were buying a fair weight.
Come the mid-eighties, and you were paying a couple of quid for an 8-10" slab, and nowadays £4 or more.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Who said the payments for the telly mean that children go without food?
> 
> Are you implying poor people who buy a large telly don't care for their children? What an odd statement.


 
Its bi0boy. Weird comments are his natural territory!


----------



## treelover (Aug 28, 2013)

> *Marry. Buy a house. Work hard and save. It's the life generations took for granted. But, says a leading historian, a seismic change is under way... The death of the middle classes
> By Dominic Sandbrook*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2401122/Marry-Buy-house-Work-hard-save-Its-life-generations-took-granted-But-says-leading-historian-seismic-change-way--The-death-middle-classes.html#ixzz2dGMRYFlt


 
Well according to the DM, his target market is in rapid decline

can't see it, not when families earning easily 100 thousand will receive a bonus for childcare worth over 1,300, a bribe?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 28, 2013)

*Apologies if our very own smokedout has already posted this but..*

*"Whether it’s Iain Duncan Smith claiming workfare and benefit cuts are the best route out of poverty or overpaid celebrities like Oliver saying we should all be happy living on stale bread and rat stew, it is an all too familiar tactic. Traditionally violent revolution has been considered one of the best ways out of poverty. Jamie Oliver should consider that before he delivers his next Marie Antoinette routine. Let him eat lead."*

*http://johnnyvoid.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/has-there-ever-been-a-bigger-prick-than-jamie-oliver/*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So I wonder what the solution is to improving these people's' diet? Surely there must be something that can be done that doesn't involve a revolution or rich people. How many working class armchair warriors have talked with their friends and neighbours about healthy eating?


 
"*These people's*' diet" [sic]? 

Cunt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> "*These people's*' diet" [sic]?
> 
> Cunt.


 
Very much so. And what the fuck does it have to do with anyone else what someone eats? Or how big their telly is?

And like butchers has already said, this kind of bullshit where some wanker "educates" people as to how they can feed themselves for ten pence a fortnight or whatever, all it's serving to do is normalising the idea that people should have to do that in the first place.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> "*These people's*' diet" [sic]?
> 
> Cunt.


 
"People with a poor diet"


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Very much so. And what the fuck does it have to do with anyone else what someone eats?


 
Some people might care about other people's health, but obviously they're cunts who should just sit back and laugh at obese kids with diabetes.




> And like butchers has already said, this kind of bullshit where some wanker "educates" people as to how they can feed themselves for ten pence a fortnight or whatever, all it's serving to do is normalising the idea that people should have to do that in the first place.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

Come on then, tell me what's wrong with the Welsh Assembly's plan to tackle childhood obesity which features "improvement of food and drink in schools and practical cookery skills".

http://www.assemblywales.org/qg12-0004.pdf


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Some people might care about other people's health, but obviously they're cunts who should just sit back and laugh at obese kids with diabetes.


 
to be fair, that does sound like a LOT of fun.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 28, 2013)

you havent actually read any of the posts on this thread have you.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> *Some people might care about other people's health*, but obviously they're cunts who should just sit back and laugh at obese kids with diabetes.


 

Some people do - ie friends, family,neighbours etc, your peers in other words  and there's nothing wrong with a bit of advice from any of them. Can you honestly not see the difference between that and some millionaire twat lecturing people on how to live on a tight budget?

And I'm assuming the facepalm icon is there as a substitute for a coherent counter argument.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Some people do - ie friends, family,neighbours etc, your peers in other words and there's nothing wrong with a bit of advice from any of them.


 
Obviously not working is it. Go on then, tell me what's wrong with the Welsh government strategy: http://www.assemblywales.org/qg12-0004.pdf

Should the government get involved or are those civil servants cunts too, giving people advice.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Obviously not working is it. Go on then, tell me what's wrong with the Welsh government strategy: http://www.assemblywales.org/qg12-0004.pdf
> 
> Should the government get involved or are those civil servants cunts too, giving people advice.


 
I can't see much wrong with that. That's what the civil service is supposed to be there for after all. Don't really see what that's got to do with what's being talked about though.

What's not working btw? Apart from your cock?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not much, i never said anything about the rich perceptions of the poor. When it comes to cooking i readily admit i have been both lazy and ignorant, and there's a whole bunch of social and mental reasons way those patterns arise and are hard to break. Im not looking down on anyone who lives that way - Ive lived that way.
> 
> What rich people think about poor people is another issue, which Im sure we agree on. The fact that it is possible for some with access to food markets to cook food for less than a ready meal doesnt mean i think we should be satisfied with our shit pay and shitter benefits. It just means that while in that situation we need our strength and health more than ever.
> 
> ...


 
Fact is, when you get rich cunts telling poor people how to "make do and mend" (like most of us don't have a fucking lifetime of experience of doing so) and how to get a nutritious meal from a dog chew, you know that they're not interested in addressing the primary problem (poverty and the effects of poverty), only in picking at the edges and, possibly, in deriving benefit from representing the victims of poverty as victims of their own actions by representing a cliche of a "poor person" as representative of most people in poverty.
These programmes will, for the most part, be "preaching to the converted".  What some people don't appreciate is that the way these programmes *represent* the targets of the programme to those that *aren't* the targets of the programme, is as much the primary purpose of these programmes as "make do and mend" and "healthy eating" are.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I can't see much wrong with that. That's what the civil service is supposed to be there for after all. Don't really see what that's got to do with what's being talked about though.


 
So it's fine for the government to "advise on practical cookery skills" but not a chef who is rich?
What's the earnings threshold above which advice becomes cuntery?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> *Apologies if our very own smokedout has already posted this but..*
> 
> *"Whether it’s Iain Duncan Smith claiming workfare and benefit cuts are the best route out of poverty or overpaid celebrities like Oliver saying we should all be happy living on stale bread and rat stew, it is an all too familiar tactic. Traditionally violent revolution has been considered one of the best ways out of poverty. Jamie Oliver should consider that before he delivers his next Marie Antoinette routine. Let him eat lead."*
> 
> *http://johnnyvoid.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/has-there-ever-been-a-bigger-prick-than-jamie-oliver/*


 
absolute gold.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So it's fine for the government to "advise on practical cookery skills" but not a chef who is rich?
> *What's the earnings threshold above which advice becomes cuntery?*


 
Not the point though, dicky. Why's it alright for Jamo to have all that he's got when others have so little? It isn't. But him gifting us with his wisdom starts from an assumption that it is. Therefore he's a wanker.

Governments do offer advice to their citizens, that's what they're for. Entirely different script. Nice attempt at muddying the waters though.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

Biobollocks seems to have some sort of interest in tryin to snarl people up in irrelevant arguments,whilst completely ignoring any engagement with him on the relevant subject.He's also developed a nice wee line in disingenuity as the thread has progressed.We can only assume that this education he likes to talk/sneer about hasn't equiped him as well as he thinks for discussion about things he thinks he knows about .
Course maybe like his wee pal oliver he's just a massive cunt



like it biobollocks, gowaann


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope no one fall for bioboys transparent _this is what i was on about and so was jamie all along . I only wanted to help - don't YOU want to help? Why don't you care about povs? _nonsense.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fact is, when you get rich cunts telling poor people how to "make do and mend" (like most of us don't have a fucking lifetime of experience of doing so) and how to get a nutritious meal from a dog chew, you know that they're not interested in addressing the primary problem (poverty and the effects of poverty), only in picking at the edges and, possibly, in deriving benefit from representing the victims of poverty as victims of their own actions by representing a cliche of a "poor person" as representative of most people in poverty.
> These programmes will, for the most part, be "preaching to the converted". What some people don't appreciate is that the way these programmes *represent* the targets of the programme to those that *aren't* the targets of the programme, is as much the primary purpose of these programmes as "make do and mend" and "healthy eating" are.


 

Would you find it acceptable if the targets of such programs / books were, for instance, people on low incomes who are looking to improve their cooking skills?  How much difference would it make to you if the presenter was a well known cook (ie most likely to be rich) or someone who's unknown?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

christ this isn't about the 'politics of envy' you ejit.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Would you find it acceptable if the targets of such programs / books were, for instance, people on low incomes who are looking to improve their cooking skills? How much difference would it make to you if the presenter was a well known cook (ie most likely to be rich) or someone who's unknown?


 
Why has Jack Monroe not attracted such ire? Is it because she hasn't spouted a load of social prejudices in the way that Oliver so consistently has? You are still on the wrong thread.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 28, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what this programme is like - ie. will it be anything actually useful or will these be recipes that, while technically 'cheap', require hours of preparation, a twenty grand kitchen, and a shitload of esoteric ingredients to make.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> christ this isn't about the 'politics of envy' you ejit.


 
Greengrocers...stacking shelves


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Why has Jack Monroe not attracted such ire? Is it because she hasn't spouted a load of social prejudices in the way that Oliver so consistently has? You are still on the wrong thread.


 

I tried her veggie burgers.  They were surprisingly good.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

JHE said:


> Calling people cunts is the Urban75 way. If Liam is dissatisfied with Urban75 kulcha, he must be a cunt!


 
Fuck off, you cunt.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Been stewing about this since I saw it at 8am. He's got a personal fortune of £130m, yet he 'has a lot of experience with poverty'. It doesn't fucking count if you're only a tourist, Jamie. How dare he use his celebrity platform to beat people with no way of replying. Oh yeah Sicilian street cleaners can afford to eat well so you lazy British povs can too. Where are you going to find mussels and mange tout for 'pennies' on a housing estate, or in a little village? He's a fucking idiot.


 
Indeed:-


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Rubbish, it's the desire to own a massive telly that's the problem, you can probably get a basic second hand one for the price of a single monthly payment on a snazzy one.
> 
> We had a black and white 14" TV until 1996 when my grandparents gave us their old portable colour set. Buying expensive things on hire purchase instead of feeding the kids isn't the only option for most people by any means.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> christ this isn't about the 'politics of envy' you ejit.


 
No, it appears only to be about calling people cunts.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

Twat.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> No, it appears only to about calling people cunts.


In all fairness mainly just yourself


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> No, it appears only to about calling people cunts.


 

well, thats how I'd play it if I was also bang in the wrong and didn't have the stones to admit it- but there we go.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I tried her veggie burgers. They were surprisingly good.


Did ye buy them in a supermarket,on the high street?Off a stacked freezer shelf?


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

8ball said:


> It will be interesting to see what this programme is like - ie. will it be anything actually useful or will these be recipes that, while technically 'cheap', require hours of preparation, a twenty grand kitchen, and a shitload of esoteric ingredients to make.


 

I was wondering the same thing.  It may well be useful, with relatively inexpensive recipes.  Who knows it may not even be patronising - but somehow I doubt it.

But that's not the point.  It seems the point is that Jamie Oliver is a cunt.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

8ball said:


> It will be interesting to see what this programme is like - ie. will it be anything actually useful or will these be recipes that, while technically 'cheap', require hours of preparation, a twenty grand kitchen, and a shitload of esoteric ingredients to make.


Don't watch it ffs,it only encourages the fucker/earns him more money.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Did ye buy them in a supermarket,on the high street?Off a stacked freezer shelf?


 

Here you go. You can make them for yourself. http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/jul/23/jack-monroe-face-modern-poverty


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It may well be useful, with relatively inexpensive recipes. Who knows it may not even be patronising - but somehow I doubt it.
> 
> But that's not the point. It seems the point is that Jamie Oliver is a cunt.


 
Oh god, can we list the wounded on this thread Fred. There's you and and bioboy i think. You insult everyone else by claiming this thread is just 'Jamie Oliver is a cunt'


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

> But that's not the point. It seems the point is that Jamie Oliver is a cunt.


Lightbulbs


----------



## Epico (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> He's off again. The cunt.
> 
> For 'stronger' read: 'easier to exploit.'
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/jamie-oliver-says-british-workers-whinge-235845331.html#OTlp5W0



If restaurants expect them to work 80-100 weeks, are they going to pay them national minimum wage for all the hours they work? Are they fuck. 

Work staff to bone, pay as little as possible, and call them lazy, ungrateful swine when they have the audacity to want suitable conditions. Voice of the people, right Jamie?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Would you find it acceptable if the targets of such programs / books were, for instance, people on low incomes who are looking to improve their cooking skills? How much difference would it make to you if the presenter was a well known cook (ie most likely to be rich) or someone who's unknown?


 
You're missing my point, which is that *one* target of such programmes IS people on low incomes looking to improve their skills, but that a lot of the advice will be "preaching to the converted", because most of us who have access to decent shopping will simply be looking for tips on widening their culinary repertoire, so who the presenter is makes no difference except to the people trying to "sell" the programme.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> christ this isn't about the 'politics of envy' you ejit.


 
"The politics of envy" - the eternal cry of the intellectually-bankrupt right when faced with people angry about social divisions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> No, it appears only to be about calling people cunts.


 
Poltroon.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Don't watch it ffs,it only encourages the fucker/earns him more money.


 
I don't think I could manage a whole programme with the twat* in it, I was more thinking having a looking at some recipes on the C4 website if they put them up.

* - other derisive terms are available


----------



## kabbes (Aug 28, 2013)

What is a pov?  This doesn't help.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

kabbes said:


> What is a pov? This doesn't help.


 

pov=poverty. A person of few means, financially speaking.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It may well be useful, with relatively inexpensive recipes. Who knows it may not even be patronising - but somehow I doubt it.
> 
> But that's not the point. It seems the point is that Jamie Oliver is a cunt.


Oh, ffs.

Look, the world doesn't need Jamie Oliver to tell us how to cook cheap healthy food, every single bloody corner of the media (not to mention the internet) is saturated with recipes, cookery advice, nutritional advice and whatever else you might need. 

Now there's nothing wrong with adding to that, writing a few recipes you think might be especially helpful to people on low budgets, but everything wrong with attaching that (quite minor in the greater scheme of things) bit of advice to a load of prejudiced, judgemental guff about how people live their lives, and the choices they make with their time and money - reinforcing a growing tendency to blame poverty on the poor. 

That's what make JO a cunt.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're missing my point, which is that *one* target of such programmes IS people on low incomes looking to improve their skills, but that a lot of the advice will be "preaching to the converted", because most of us who have access to decent shopping will simply be looking for tips on widening their culinary repertoire, so who the presenter is makes no difference except to the people trying to "sell" the programme.


 

Thanks for clarifying.  I thought the point you were making was that the target was not what it purported to be - in this case Jamie Oliver is using those who are struggling as some kind of cover to make sneering social comment.  I'm genuinely interested in how JO represents the purported targets of the program.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Oh, ffs.
> 
> Look, the world doesn't need Jamie Oliver to tell us how to cook cheap healthy food, every single bloody corner of the media (not to mention the internet) is saturated with recipes, cookery advice, nutritional advice and whatever else you might need.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, I get that.  The more sound bites that are quoted here from JO has lead me to believe that he really is a bit of a judgemental prick.  Although all I know about his opinions are sound bites and small quotes - I've not actually heard the man speak himself but any room for doubt is getting smaller.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Come on then, tell me what's wrong with the Welsh Assembly's plan to tackle childhood obesity which features "improvement of food and drink in schools and practical cookery skills".
> 
> http://www.assemblywales.org/qg12-0004.pdf


That's the government offering what looks like good advice about the health risks of child obesity and looking at practical ways to combat it.

Multi-millionaire Oliver on the other hand is criticising the lifestyle choices of poor people who very rarely get to _choose_ a lifestyle, and complaining about workers at the bottom of the pile daring to complain when they're being asked to work excessive hours in shit conditions for rubbish pay. And that is what makes him a total cunt.

I hope that makes it clearer for you.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Aug 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Very much so. *And what the fuck does it have to do with anyone else what someone eats*? Or how big their telly is?
> 
> And like butchers has already said, this kind of bullshit where some wanker "educates" people as to how they can feed themselves for ten pence a fortnight or whatever, all it's serving to do is normalising the idea that people should have to do that in the first place.


What an odd, insensitive thing to say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

not really melga- he's saying nobody has the right to get all up on you about your food, not that sharing interest in somebodies tea is wrong. We have a huge set of threads for the three biggies here, sharing food talk. Nobodies on the high horse in them giving it olliver are they


----------



## bamalama (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> That's the government offering what looks like good advice about the health risks of child obesity and looking at practical ways to combat it.
> 
> Multi-millionaire Oliver on the other hand is criticising the lifestyle choices of poor people who very rarely get to _choose_ a lifestyle, and complaining about workers at the bottom of the pile daring to complain when they're being asked to work excessive hours in shit conditions for rubbish pay. And that is what makes him a total cunt.
> 
> I hope that makes it clearer for you.


Aye, in a nutshell...maybe all references to multi millionare jamie oliver should be prefixed with multi millionaire...multi millionaire, multi millionaire jamie oliver,who's a multi millionaire


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweet Meiga said:


> What an odd, insensitive thing to say.


 
I don't think I was being insensitive - Far from it in fact. What I was trying to say is that it's out of line for a guy who's never had to do without a thing in his life to criticise the choices of people who's circumstances he knows nothing about - Don't judge til you've walked a mile type thing.

That and also, if I want to have a deep fried lasagne and cheesy chips washed down with a litre of cider for breakfast then I will. And I'll brook no criticism for doing so.


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

I just stopped at a Tesco Express to buy some eggs, fruit and veg and it cost me a tenner!  The 6 eggs alone were £2.50.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> The 6 eggs alone were £2.50.


 
Free range?


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yes.


 
12 for £2.78 in big Tescos.


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

6 for 95p in Aldi


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

cheap eggs taste like fish. fuck cheap eggs.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cheap eggs taste like fish. fuck cheap eggs.


 
Oh god. Yeah just have more money people.


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

I have never noticed a difference between Aldi eggs and "Happy Egg Co." eggs.  In fact I saw a TV programme the other day where they did blind taste testing of organic, corn fed, free range eggs vs. value battery eggs and there was no noticeable difference.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Oh god. Yeah just have more money people.


 

don't make your fucking problems mine, dickbag.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> don't make your fucking problems mine, dickbag.


 
Good god is this my lucky week - teahead, bioboy and you.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

pff, don't flatter yourself - i couldn't give a tinkers cuss about you or any of your half baked, prolier than thou opinions.

>>>


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

Two cliches appropriated - well done!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

free range jus means they get sunlight and half hour in the yard per day. Lets not fool ourselves here, eggs is eggs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Just wish there was an egg that was all yolk and no white. Why hasn't science provided this yet.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 28, 2013)

How do the chickens know which box their eggs are going in?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

> free range jus


you disgust me.


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

Unless they are fed on peeled grapes and caviar I don't want to have to pay £2.50 for 6 eggs.  Though £1.70 for some green beans and £1.50 for two peppers is pretty bad too.  £10 and not even a reasonable meal.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> How do the chickens know which box their eggs are going in?


 

by crossing the road?


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Just wish there was an egg that was all yolk and no white. Why hasn't science provided this yet.


You can buy cartons of egg white, surely they develop yolk only eggs?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

there's a bloke that sells eggs and papers down HH market of a sunday - about a £1.60 for a half dozen.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Thora said:


> You can buy cartons of egg white, surely they develop yolk only eggs?


 

it would make cooking so much easier. If I do have to be at the wrong end of a society that has industrialized food processing then at least they could do is provide esoteric non-natural foodstuffs. Thats another point- why is bread only in two or three colours? Wheres my vermillion bread? fuck the 21st century, we got conned.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 28, 2013)

Smear Jamie Oliver with lashing of vintage organic olive oil made from heritage olives from Naples and then set him on fire


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 28, 2013)

J Ed said:


> *Smear* Jamie Oliver with lashing of vintage organic olive oil made from heritage olives from Naples and then set him on fire


 

Drizzle.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> it would make cooking so much easier. If I do have to be at the wrong end of a society that has industrialized food processing then at least they could do is provide esoteric non-natural foodstuffs. Thats another point- why is bread only in two or three colours? Wheres my vermillion bread? fuck the 21st century, we got conned.


 
You should have some egg yolk  left over from other things:

http://www.jamieoliver.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=72830
http://www.jamieoliver.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=401809


----------



## andysays (Aug 28, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Aye, in a nutshell...maybe all references to multi millionare jamie oliver should be prefixed with multi millionaire...multi millionaire, multi millionaire jamie oliver,who's a multi millionaire


 
True. And one thing he's not, in any meaningful way, is a chef.

His multi-millionaire status is result of selling himself - his TV shows, his books, his restaurants, his ready-to-eat food range (am I the only one to find it slightly contradictory that someone who bangs on about preparing your own food from the natural raw ingredients also pushes such a thing, BTW?), rather than actually working, as a chef or otherwise, in the way most of us have to.

All of this is driven by an astute marketing campaign, of which this latest example is as much a part as his previous campaigns to improve school dinners or whatever. Their underlying aim is simply to push him, his brand and his market share.

Multi-millionaire cunt Jamie Oliver doesn't care if we think he's a cunt, as long as he keeps raking it in...


----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So I wonder what the solution is to improving these people's' diet? Surely there must be something that can be done that doesn't involve a revolution or rich people. How many working class armchair warriors have talked with their friends and neighbours about healthy eating?


 
"these people"

fuck. off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 28, 2013)

andysays said:


> All of this is driven by an astute marketing campaign, of which this latest example is as much a part as his previous campaigns to improve school dinners or whatever. Their underlying aim is simply to push him, his brand and his market share.


 
Which makes this particular round of poor shaming especially cuntish. He's not even doing this out of unthinking Victorian liberalism, he's deliberately exploiting people's poverty to make himself more fucking money.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I thought the point you were making was that the target was not what it purported to be - in this case Jamie Oliver is using those who are struggling as some kind of cover to make sneering social comment. I'm genuinely interested in how JO represents the purported targets of the program.


 
No, my secondary point was that the programme-makers, to broaden the possible audience, will represent the targets of the programme in a particular manner.  The most usual form of this is to use stereotypes similar to, but not as simplistic as, Oliver's, and add a bit of "social comment" in order to leaven that/evade criticism while at the same time still implying to the non-target section of their audience "look, this is how *they* live!".  I'm willing to bet a fiver to the server fund that these programmes will implicity or explicitly divide the target audience into "deserving" and "undeserving" sections of "the poor".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> cheap eggs taste like fish. fuck cheap eggs.


 
Cheap eggs taste like fish for a reason - what the hens are fed on includes fishmeal because it's cheap and nutritious.  Back in the late '70s the practice was so widespread that a lot of chicken also tasted of fish, even the non-cheap stuff.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

captain acab said:


> "these people"
> 
> fuck. off.


 
Why don't you fuck off? Cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Why don't you fuck off? Cunt.


 
Codpiece-sniffing buffoon.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Why don't you fuck off? Cunt.


 
You've been a real boon to this thread bioboy. Thank you.


----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Why don't you fuck off? Cunt.


 
 you really are pathetic.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 28, 2013)

Anybody else noticed that Jamie Oliver is quite a chunky fucker himself?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fuck off, you cunt.



Just echoing your sentiments dear.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Cheap eggs taste like fish for a reason - what the hens are fed on includes fishmeal because it's cheap and nutritious. Back in the late '70s the practice was so widespread that a lot of chicken also tasted of fish, even the non-cheap stuff.


 
Not to mention the environmental damage that occurs by scooping up ocean fish indiscriminately and turning it into animal feed.  Pigs are actually the biggest consumers of fish on the planet.


----------



## fredfelt (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Anybody else noticed that Jamie Oliver is quite a chunky fucker himself?


 

It's all part of his plan.  He'll loose weight and sell a diet book / TV program tie in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Anybody else noticed that Jamie Oliver is quite a chunky fucker himself?


 

must be all that neapolitan oil he guzzles by the pintful while stuffing himself on mussels and farmhouse produce.

One day he will get botulism.

That Stein bloke is an enormous arsehole as well.
but on jaamie 'the geeza' on his twist n go bike yeah? him. I said to the mrs last night

'There is no contempt quite so naked as that shown by the scions of the petite bourgeoisie towards the people who used to be payed by their fathers'

that counts for thatcher as well.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Not to mention the environmental damage that occurs by scooping up ocean fish indiscriminately and turning it into animal feed. Pigs are actually the biggest consumers of fish on the planet.


 
Where my parents live (east coast of England) the North Sea is rich with sandbanks, and so get constantly dredged for sand-eels to be made into fishmeal, with the knock-on effects the dredging has for coastal erosion, habitat loss and thinning of biodiversity.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> must be all that neapolitan oil he guzzles by the pintful while stuffing himself on mussels and farmhouse produce.
> 
> One day he will get botulism.
> 
> ...


 
"The mrs".  Patriarchy in action. Froggie is a mere anonymous possession of yours.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

I take it you've all seen this?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Just echoing your sentiments dear.


 
Mine was a demand, yours is a request. You're obviously a milksop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> "The mrs". Patriarchy in action. Froggie is a mere anonymous possession of yours.


 

*frantically checks privilege*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Where my parents live (east coast of England) the North Sea is rich with sandbanks, and so get constantly dredged for sand-eels to be made into fishmeal, with the knock-on effects the dredging has for coastal erosion, habitat loss and thinning of biodiversity.


 
Unfortunately, its the world's poor that are getting the brunt of the effects of environmental damage. The rich can still move away and pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Unfortunately, its the world's poor that are getting the brunt of the effects of environmental damage. The rich can still move away and pretend it doesn't exist.


 
"Away" tending to mean "further above sea level" in many cases.


----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Smear Jamie Oliver with lashing of vintage organic olive oil made from heritage olives from Naples and then set him on fire


 
oh come on, do you call yourself a chef? everyone knows the best way to serve jamie oliver is thinly sliced and pan-seared, on a bed of lettuce and rocket lightly garnished with parmesan...


----------



## J Ed (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Anybody else noticed that Jamie Oliver is quite a chunky fucker himself?


 

He reckons that posh calories don't count.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 28, 2013)

J Ed said:


> He reckons that posh calories don't count.


 
Like AIDS, there's good fat and bad fat. He's got good fat.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2013)

So I had a conversation with one of my colleagues today where he told us that he's got nothing to eat except a couple of tins of ravioli and bread and butter for the next few days. I mean literally nothing. No lunch. He's no money to buy anything else before payday. This is a single guy in his 40s who works full-time in a shop. Minimum wage is so _pathetically_ far behind the cost of living that a single bloke working full-time can't afford to eat properly at the end of the month. And before anyone judges him, he doesn't smoke, uses a bike to get around, he said he can't remember the last time he had a night out or new clothes, I saw him trying to fix the sole of his shoe with superglue the other week because he couldn't afford to buy new ones. He earns_ just_ too much to qualify for tax credits or housing benefit (I sat with him at lunchtime today and went through the calculations on entitledto.co.uk on his phone to see if we could get him any help) and rent and bills is eating all his wages. I suppose he should just magic a bag of fucking salad from somewhere? I bet Jamie Oliver thinks he's lazy too.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> So I had a conversation with one of my colleagues today where he told us that he's got nothing to eat except a couple of tins of ravioli and bread and butter for the next few days. I mean literally nothing. No lunch. He's no money to buy anything else before payday. This is a single guy in his 40s who works full-time in a shop. Minimum wage is so _pathetically_ far behind the cost of living that a single bloke working full-time can't afford to eat properly at the end of the month. And before anyone judges him, he doesn't smoke, uses a bike to get around, he said he can't remember the last time he had a night out or new clothes, I saw him trying to fix the sole of his shoe with superglue the other week because he couldn't afford to buy new ones. He earns_ just_ too much to qualify for tax credits or housing benefit (I sat with him at lunchtime today and went through the calculations on entitledto.co.uk on his phone to see if we could get him any help) and rent and bills is eating all his wages. I suppose he should just magic a bag of fucking salad from somewhere? I bet Jamie Oliver thinks he's lazy too.


Lazy cunt using tinned ravioli,  that's why. 

If he bought wheat whole from the farmer and milled it himself to make flour for his pasta,  then made all the fillings out of 12 tomatoes from the local grocers he could feed the five thousand. The left over flour could be used to bake some bread. 

How big is his telly?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> So I had a conversation with one of my colleagues today where he told us that he's got nothing to eat except a couple of tins of ravioli and bread and butter for the next few days. I mean literally nothing. No lunch. He's no money to buy anything else before payday. This is a single guy in his 40s who works full-time in a shop. Minimum wage is so _pathetically_ far behind the cost of living that a single bloke working full-time can't afford to eat properly at the end of the month. And before anyone judges him, he doesn't smoke, uses a bike to get around, he said he can't remember the last time he had a night out or new clothes, I saw him trying to fix the sole of his shoe with superglue the other week because he couldn't afford to buy new ones. He earns_ just_ too much to qualify for tax credits or housing benefit (I sat with him at lunchtime today and *went through the calculations on entitledto.co.uk on his phone* to see if we could get him any help) and rent and bills is eating all his wages. I suppose he should just magic a bag of fucking salad from somewhere? I bet Jamie Oliver thinks he's lazy too.


 
So he has a smart phone? 

Burn the witch!!!

/jamie oliver


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2013)

Are there more celeb chefs now than 40 years ago? Certainly the Jamie Oliver types are now celebrities, in the past I suppose there were Mrs Beetons etc ... just wondering.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Are there more celeb chefs now than 40 years ago? Certainly the Jamie Oliver types are now celebrities, in the past I suppose there were Mrs Beetons etc ... just wondering.


 

Fuck yeah. Anyone who can flip a fucking pancake wants TV stardom.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2013)

And Mrs Beeton seems a sad story:


> The author, Isabella Beeton, was 21 years old when she started working on the book, and she died at 28. In 1866, a year after Isabella's death, Samuel was forced to give up the copyright on all his publications due to the collapse of Overend and Gurney, a London discount house to which he was in debt. To save himself from bankruptcy he sold the copyright to publisher Ward, Lock and Tyler for £3,250


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mrs_Beeton's_Book_of_Household_Management


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> So I had a conversation with one of my colleagues today where he told us that he's got nothing to eat except a couple of tins of ravioli and bread and butter for the next few days. I mean literally nothing. No lunch. He's no money to buy anything else before payday. This is a single guy in his 40s who works full-time in a shop. Minimum wage is so _pathetically_ far behind the cost of living that a single bloke working full-time can't afford to eat properly at the end of the month. And before anyone judges him, he doesn't smoke, uses a bike to get around, he said he can't remember the last time he had a night out or new clothes, I saw him trying to fix the sole of his shoe with superglue the other week because he couldn't afford to buy new ones. He earns_ just_ too much to qualify for tax credits or housing benefit (I sat with him at lunchtime today and went through the calculations on entitledto.co.uk on his phone to see if we could get him any help) and rent and bills is eating all his wages. I suppose he should just magic a bag of fucking salad from somewhere? I bet Jamie Oliver thinks he's lazy too.


 

how the fuck is a man supposed to maintain his dignity while he is supergluing his shoes together cos he can't afford a new pair?

this is it, this is the key thing. They aren't content with robbing us, oh no. They have to call us lazy cunts who don't know how to manage money while they take ours.

I swear to the lord there will be a reckoning.

someday.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 28, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Oi! Povvs! What are you eating that crap for. It's simple to eat healthily like my mate the Sicilian street sweeper. Just make a few common sense changes to the recipe and you're laughing. Spaghetti may be the cheap energy rich staple carb of choice in Italy, but in the UK that job is served by chipped potatoes. A nice savoury tang of umami may be provided by 25 cooked mussels, but seeing as Rotherham is about 70 miles from the sea, perhaps you could use a British speciality that travels better and lasts longer, say a sprinkling of Cheddar cheese. - It's hard to get tomatoes to grow and ripen in Rotherham in the winter, but to get around this, people often preserved the flavour of tomatoes in a special chutney-like sweet preserve called Tomato Ketchup, add a dollop of that and you're away. - I call it Jamie's British spaghetti, Mussels and tomato sauce. Now settle down and enjoy your meal, and while you eat it, why not catch up with one of my shows on your television.


 
Now _that_ is genuinely funny.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> how the fuck is a man supposed to maintain his dignity while he is supergluing his shoes together cos he can't afford a new pair?
> 
> this is it, this is the key thing. They aren't content with robbing us, oh no. They have to call us lazy cunts who don't know how to manage money while they take ours.
> 
> ...


I went through a winter using cardboard to plug the holes in my shoe soles. Works ok if you avoid the puddles.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 29, 2013)

I was duct-taping my shoes up not too long ago. Pro tip: duct tape doesn't stick very well to material, so you need to make sure to put it over rubber or plastic areas. Waterproof, though, and pretty cheap.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 29, 2013)

I glued a pair of shoes together this week. And I've done the cardboard in a hole thing, too, when in desperate need of shoes for a wedding. And yes, it rained. The glue was a triumph, though. They feel stronger than when they were new! <plug>Wilkinson's "Shoe Glue" contact adhesive.</plug> Good shit!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't even have a pair of shoes


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

i was so poor i had to eat my shoes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i was so poor i had to eat my shoes.


 

I had to feed a family of eight for two months on one sandal.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 29, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> I had to feed a family of eight for two months on one sandal.


 
i had to wear sandals to school whilst my peers all wore brogues. you third world people don't know how lucky you were.


----------



## cyprusclean (Aug 29, 2013)

I heard that Tesco reduced their food prices considerably towards the end of the day.

There's always the Pound Shop, for canned stuff.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 29, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Oh, ffs.
> 
> Look, the world doesn't need Jamie Oliver to tell us how to cook cheap healthy food, every single bloody corner of the media (not to mention the internet) is saturated with recipes, cookery advice, nutritional advice and whatever else you might need.
> 
> ...


 
What is interesting about this thread the lack of an "is he/isn't he a cunt?" dualism. The only disagreements appear to be *in what way* he is a cunt, his cuntiness being apparently axiomatic.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 29, 2013)

Thora said:


> I just stopped at a Tesco Express to buy some eggs, fruit and veg and it cost me a tenner! The 6 eggs alone were £2.50.


 
I bought a big spud - admittedly a _very_ big one - in Sainsbury's yesterday, and it was 93p! Nearly a quid! For a spud!


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 29, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I heard that Tesco reduced their food prices considerably towards the end of the day.
> 
> There's always the Pound Shop, for canned stuff.


 

You should see the crowds of local folk at both the Tesco and Asda at the end of the day around here, nearly fighting to get the whoops food and cheap foodstuffs and if you saw the amount of produce skipped, it is ridiculous.

Fucking capitalism!


----------



## cyprusclean (Aug 29, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> I bought a big spud - admittedly a _very_ big one - in Sainsbury's yesterday, and it was 93p! Nearly a quid! For a spud!


 
I think those places are expensive.

Thank God for Aldi and Lidl. But depends  on location.  On a visit to Boscombe/Bournemouth a few years ago, I was impressd by the selection, in a relatively small location, of supermarkets. Good public transport too, up and down the Christchurch Road.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 29, 2013)

> i had to wear sandals to school whilst my peers all wore brogues.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 29, 2013)

This article is really good http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...erity-cooking-jack-monroe-hijacked-moralisers


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2013)

he is doing a mumsnet thingy this afternoon
and i don't want to make anyone else feel sick, but just discovered there are people that call themselves "Jeleivers"  
http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet...amie-Oliver-webchat-Thursday-29-August-2-45pm


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> he is doing a mumsnet thingy this afternoon
> and i don't want to make anyone else feel sick, but just discovered there are people that call themselves "Jeleivers"
> http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet...amie-Oliver-webchat-Thursday-29-August-2-45pm


 
well if you didn't want to you're doing a fucking good job


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry!  still cleaning the sick from my mouth here


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know if I can live in this world much longer.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 29, 2013)

You're a star-belly sneech
You suck like a leach
You want everyone to act like you
Kiss ass while you bitch
So you can get rich
But your chef gets richer off you 

Well you'll work harder
With a gun in your back
For a bowl of rice a day
Slave for fifteen
Till you starve
Then your head is skewered on a stake


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 29, 2013)

Twenty six fucking quid!


----------



## captain acab (Aug 29, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 39760


 
jamie oliver is an insult to cocks, tbh


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> And Mrs Beeton seems a sad story:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mrs_Beeton's_Book_of_Household_Management


 
What's sad about that?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2013)

Some sums:



> If he bothered to do a few sums, the gourmet chef would quickly discover that he is excreting orally, and the two things are barely related. These days you can pick up a 40 inch TV from Tescos for £340. That sounds like a lot except, unlike food, which you eat every day, the average TV is replaced just once every six years. Over that time period, a household of four will eat 17520 individual breakfasts and and dinners. Taking away free school meals, the household will also consume 6360 lunches. This makes a grand total of 23,880 meals. If this household had not bought it’s widescreen TV, it would indeed be able to spend more money on food – to be precise, they could spend an extra 1.4 pence per person per meal, an amount more commonly known as “fuck all”.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 29, 2013)

Amazon has my review as the first one


----------



## Thora (Aug 29, 2013)

We have two big flatscreen TVs - one was second hand and cost £90, one was new from a catalogue and about £350 I think but we're not paying anything in the first year and then after that it'll cost less than a couple of takeaways a month.  I know it is going to cost more in the long run than buying up front but haven't people always done that?  My parents and parents-in-law both rented TVs (think my PIL still do) so must have paid massively more than they were worth over the years.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 29, 2013)

We have a new tv. When my bonus came through earlier this year my wife was determined we would have something real to show for it, rather than let it fritter away on bills. We bought a 32" 3d one from the sainsburys online, half price for £199 which with our staff discount worked out at £169. Never use the 3d, but its a lovely tv.


----------



## treelover (Aug 29, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I went through a winter using cardboard to plug the holes in my shoe soles. Works ok if you avoid the puddles.


 
those of us who have very big feet have to do this regularly as it si hard to get suitable shoes.


----------



## treelover (Aug 29, 2013)

J Ed said:


> This article is really good http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...erity-cooking-jack-monroe-hijacked-moralisers


 
That's an excellent article by SEYMOUR! and quite frankly I'm surprised he can write so incisively about a real class issue and with empathy, etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2013)

treelover said:


> That's an excellent article by SEYMOUR! and quite frankly I'm surprised he can write so incisively about a real class issue and with empathy, etc.


 
He's from a working class background.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He's from a working class background.


 
You nit us shot?


----------



## treelover (Aug 29, 2013)

I can see the The Road to Wigan Pier being re-launched, it is being quoted all over the place.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> must be all that neapolitan oil he guzzles by the pintful while stuffing himself on mussels and farmhouse produce.
> 
> One day he will get botulism.
> 
> ...


 
Did you really say that?

No wonder she fell for you, you silver tongued devil.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 29, 2013)

Mungy said:


> i had to wear sandals to school whilst my peers all wore brogues. you third world people don't know how lucky you were.


 
Adidas _fourstripe_ sandals though?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Did you really say that?
> 
> No wonder she fell for you, you silver tongued devil.


 
yeah, youlot only get my second best lines these days, she gets the gold


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> You're a star-belly sneech
> You suck like a leach
> You want everyone to act like you
> Kiss ass while you bitch
> ...


 
Jello Biafra is proud of you!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> You're a star-belly sneech
> You suck like a leach
> You want everyone to act like you
> Kiss ass while you bitch
> ...


delete 'stake' insert 'steak'


----------



## andysays (Aug 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> delete 'stake' insert 'steak'


 
Wouldn't that make it "on like a steak stake"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

andysays said:


> Wouldn't that make it "on like a steak stake"?


'then your head is skewered on a steak'

it's the sort of thing they'd applaud on masterchef.

'cooking doesn't get any tougher than this'


----------



## andysays (Aug 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> 'then your head is skewered on a steak'
> 
> it's the sort of thing they'd applaud on masterchef.
> 
> 'cooking doesn't get any tougher than this'


 
I will defer to your greater knowledge of food porn TV


----------



## J Ed (Aug 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> 'then your head is skewered on a steak'
> 
> it's the sort of thing they'd applaud on masterchef.
> 
> 'cooking doesn't get any tougher than this'


 

Men are literally fighting for their lives with this cooking


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 29, 2013)

Near bought a tear to my jaundiced eye...


> Jamie Oliver is donating a copy of Save with Jamie, his new affordable meals cookbook, to every library in Britain. The celebrity chef, 38, is on a “mission to make exciting food that doesn’t break the bank” available to all, including those who cannot afford his book.​Standard


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2013)

Luckily there are only 7 left.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Near bought a tear to my jaundiced eye...


 
One book per library isn't going to go very far 

Maybe he should do some sort of cookery show people could watch on their massive TVs


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2013)

> Save with Jamie


 
he must be a really good saver given that the queen has given him a hundred and thirty million little medals with her head on them


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What's sad about that?


 
iirc she died young and lost the copyright on her publications. I think that is sad.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> iirc she died young and lost the copyright on her publications. I think that is sad.


Do you think after her death she was tutting about losing the copyright?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Near bought a tear to my jaundiced eye...
> Jamie Oliver is donating a copy of Save with Jamie, his new affordable meals cookbook, to every library in Britain.
> The celebrity chef, 38, is on a “mission to make exciting food that doesn’t break the bank” available to all, including those who cannot afford his book.
> Standard ​


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 29, 2013)

The cunt's now on the One Show! 

"I've always got the public's interest at heart"

Fuck off.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2013)

He employs 6 - 7000 people?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 29, 2013)

It's like Gove and his bloody bible donation to every school. Oiver and Gove, sharing the same values including a hatred of the poor.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 29, 2013)

This performance on the One Show is really something. He is even worse than I thought.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 29, 2013)

Tbf jamie maybe a cunt but at least hes not gove but then their are serial killers who can claim they are not gove.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Adidas _fourstripe_ sandals though?


 
dunlop greenflash plimsole copies


----------



## nagapie (Aug 29, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Tbf jamie maybe a cunt but at least hes not gove but then their are serial killers who can claim they are not gove.


 

Well he's not in the same position as Gove but just imagine it. All poor children having to learn to cook his recipes from scratch to get their GCSEs, schools asked to check on poor families with decent televisions (maybe offer them parenting classes) and his signature in every school library reminding everyone of how right he is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The cunt's now on the One Show!
> 
> "I've always got the public's interest at heart"
> 
> Fuck off.


 
if he really did he'd be found hanged.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He employs 6 - 7000 people?


 
and that's just in PR


----------



## Thora (Aug 29, 2013)

A friend of a friend works in one of his Fifteen restaurants.  Customers are always disappointed to discover she is just a waitress rather than a reformed troubled yoof.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

Thora said:


> A friend of a friend works in one of his Fifteen restaurants. Customers are always disappointed to discover she is just a waitress rather than a reformed troubled yoof.


 
they just want to whisk her away like in my fair lady and are doubtless pissed off when she's not some little eliza dolittle


----------



## Thora (Aug 29, 2013)

I bet she gets worse tips too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and that's just in PR


 
Hooray for the hard-working Eastern Europeans supporting his empire on minimum wage!

His PR army are a bit shit because his appearance on the One Show did nothing more than make him out to be even more a fucking shitcunt than he was already.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Hooray for the hard-working Eastern Europeans supporting his empire on minimum wage!
> 
> His PR army are a bit shit because his appearance on the One Show did nothing more than make him out to be even more a fucking shitcunt than he was already.


 
you could be the best pr person in the world but if you've got shit to work with you're a bit fucked.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2013)

Blimey, 20 pages for a glorified cook !!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Blimey, 20 pages for a glorified cock !!


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 30, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Twenty six fucking quid!


 
"Cook clever"?! A gigantic cunt already, and now one who doesn't know about adverbs!


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 30, 2013)

Didn't he go preaching in the U.S. as part of his mission? Started nagging people for not knowing what a potato was etc. They told him to fuck off IIRC.

On the other hand he did blaze a trail in the chicken nugget truther movement.......


----------



## Nylock (Aug 31, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Is he not a proper chef then? I know little about him, but I do know that silly hours and hard graft are the norm for trainee chefs... and indeed for all the other low-paid workers in that industry.


 
The 'hospitality industry' (ugh) has some of the worst working conditions with the longest hours and worst pay. A few years ago i was living in a shared house in cardiff and one of my housemates was a head chef at a local pasta/pizza restaurant (he'd slowly worked up to the job from KP and eventually fell into the head chef role because the old head chef was an unreliable coke head who used to get wankered on the job and disappear half-way through his shift)... He was regularly pulling 16-hour days over a 6-day week and sometimes those hours were on split shifts as well. Poor fucker was knackered all the time and no better off than i was working my 8-12* hours a day over 5 days...

Another friend of mine in his youth worked in several west london restaurants and worked up to head chef from the bottom. He's around the same age as oliver and all he had to say about the working conditions at the time was that pretty much every restaurant he worked in ran off coke, caffeine and any other stimulant you can think of.

I have several other friends and relations who have worked in catering at several different levels -from cooking in the local factory canteen to restaurant work and most cooking jobs in-between (baker, chippy owner/operator etc etc) and all of them pretty much without exception cite the hideous working hours as a major drawback to the job they love.

So yeah, it is possible to work 100 hours a week -if you can handle the solitude, exhaustion and potential for getting addicted to some really nasty drugs. Jamie Oliver, as others have said here, is a clueless poverty tourist. He should stick to cooking and should only pontificate about stuff he knows something about (and no, regurgitating cheap statistics and portraying a one-sided view of how the povs live and eat after some fleeting visits to them in their homes does not fucking count!).

Maybe him and his celeb chef pals ought to do a series of programmes highlighting the difficulties people who work at the bottom of the catering industry experience. Whilst they're at it, they ought to campaign for a reduction in the unreasonable working hours and an increase in pay in order to attract more people to a job that is currently notorious for its terrible pay and difficult conditions. Oh, wait...



*was working a full and part time job at the time


----------



## J Ed (Aug 31, 2013)

Nylock said:


> Maybe him and his celeb chef pals ought to do a series of programmes highlighting the difficulties people who work at the bottom of the catering industry experience. Whilst they're at it, they ought to campaign for a reduction in the unreasonable working hours and an increase in pay in order to attract more people to a job that is currently notorious for its terrible pay and difficult conditions. Oh, wait...


 

Great post. It would be great if the US fast food strikes internationalised, from experience I really do think that working in restaurants is a LOT more demanding than an awful lot of jobs with higher salaries and prestige. Pay should reflect that.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 31, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gallery/xdxGFNe


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 31, 2013)

i'd sack a manager who couldn't spell 'role' as well.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you could be the best pr person in the world but if you've got shit to work with you're a bit fucked.


Like the sound engineer's maxim: shit in = shit out


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2013)

'what about that f******* Massive telly?'
from Bevan Foundation in Wales
http://www.bevanfoundation.org/blog/food_low_income
points already made here



> So what about that f***** massive telly?
> 
> What really bugs the critics is that people on low incomes should do anything other than survive.  No recreation, no fun, nothing to cheer you up is permitted if you are poor.
> 
> ...


----------



## dweller (Sep 2, 2013)

I was listening to Jamie on Women's Hour this morning and he referred to Michael Gove as "Govey"
Barf.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 2, 2013)

> A mass evacuation of Covent Garden took place after a fire broke out at a Jamie Oliver restaurant.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 5, 2013)

And yet the do-gooders argue 'home cooked' is cheaper...


> Home cooking has declined most among those whose food budgets are under the most pressure, especially families earning under £25,000 a year, as poorer consumers opt for cheap and "filling" prepared foods on offer in supermarket price promotions rather than fresh produce.
> Guardian - warning: article may contain Oliver picture


----------



## N_igma (Sep 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> And yet the do-gooders argue 'home cooked' is cheaper...


 
It is just ask the Sicilian Road Sweepers Organisation.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 15, 2015)

Fucking terrible. I'd rather eat junk food for the rest of my life than have to listen to this crime against music again.


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2015)

Those two are fucking perfect for each other. Cunts.




Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking terrible. I'd rather eat junk food for the rest of my life than have to listen to this crime against music again.


----------



## YouSir (May 15, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking terrible. I'd rather eat junk food for the rest of my life than have to listen to this crime against music again.




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh fuck off. As if Sainsbury's aren't prosecuting people from jacking from their bins. Talentless cunts. Shit music. Abhorrent.


----------



## YouSir (May 15, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh fuck off. As if Sainsbury's aren't prosecuting people from jacking from their bins. Talentless cunts. Shit music. Abhorrent.



Worst thing is that they don't even do it well, two pints and back of a fag pack I could have made even that big tongued cunt sound decent.


----------



## cesare (May 15, 2015)

No beatbox "wazzywazzywoowoo"s


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2015)

Worst rap since Bill Cosby.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Worst rap since Bill Cosby.



It's a denigration to even call it rap.


----------



## pogofish (May 15, 2015)

A few weeks back, the local paper revealed the Jamie Oliver has still to even visit the restaurant here that bears his name - So I suppose that's a bit of false pretences.  Esp as the other two celeb-chef eateries have both had visits from ther names and one has its chef on site for a regular 1-2 days a week.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 16, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Worst rap since Bill Cosby.



What about?..........


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> What about?..........




Don't ever say anything bad about John Barnes or New Order ever again.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 16, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Don't ever say anything bad about John Barnes or New Order ever again.



OK. 

Actually, "World in motion" is probably in the top three best football records ever.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> OK.
> 
> Actually, "World in motion" is probably in the top three best football records ever.



The back-handed compliment. You stinker!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 16, 2015)

Favelado said:


> The back-handed compliment. You stinker!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 16, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking terrible. I'd rather eat junk food for the rest of my life than have to listen to this crime against music again.




Only just listened to it. What a heap of steaming dog jobbie!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2015)

This calls for a scorched earth policy


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

This Jamie Oliver revolution isn't going to be anything like the real one. In the real one, he and Ed Sheeran will be tied to a post and beaten with sticks and force-fed blue pop and Findus crispy pancakes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 16, 2015)

and loads of that popping candy so they die slowly and painfully as their stomachs expand to bursting point.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

One of the first websites I remember regularly visiting was dedicated to hating Jamie Oliver. It was called fattongue.com or something. Way back in 2000.


----------



## Mungy (May 16, 2015)

Favelado said:


> One of the first websites I remember regularly visiting was dedicated to hating Jamie Oliver. It was called fattongue.com or something. Way back in 2000.



i photoshopped a photo of shrek for that site


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 16, 2015)

Multi-millionaire tells poor people they're doing it wrong shocker.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Multi-millionaire tells poor people they're doing it wrong shocker.



He went to Brazil last year and told them that Brigadeiro, the nation's favourite little treat, was sickly and sweet and "shit, fucking horrible" . 200 million more people think he's a cunt now.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/aug/04/jamie-oliver-brazilian-gaffe-food-emotions


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 16, 2015)

He has talent.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

His kids are called Poppy Honey Rosie Oliver, Daisy Boo Pamela Oliver, Petal Blossom Rainbow Oliver, and Buddy Bear Maurice Oliver.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 16, 2015)

And he cheats on his wife.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2015)

I wouldn't personally make that allegation. However, if I were Jamie Oliver's wife, I'd let him cheat on me, and indeed encourage it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 16, 2016)

Another nail in the coffin of Oliver's activism. He who campaigned for better animal welfare in the past now signs a multi-million pound deal with the second largest chicken 'producer' (i.e. factory farming company) on the planet:   

Fresh food champion Jamie Oliver signs frozen meals deal with Brazilian chicken giant

What a massive cahnt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And he cheats on his wife.


The larger shock is he found anyone to wed him in the first place


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The larger shock is he found anyone to wed him in the first place




He does amazing things with his tongue


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> He does amazing things with his tongue


Like to see it in a sandwich with fucking English mustard and feed it to the cahnt


----------



## snadge (Aug 16, 2016)

They're planning baby no6, what an irresponsible cunt, just imagine if every couple in the world had six fucking kids, the planet is almost at human saturation point now.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Another nail in the coffin of Oliver's activism. He who campaigned for better animal welfare in the past now signs a multi-million pound deal with the second largest chicken 'producer' (i.e. factory farming company) on the planet:
> 
> Fresh food champion Jamie Oliver signs frozen meals deal with Brazilian chicken giant
> 
> What a massive cahnt.



This coming from the man who has whinged and moaned about parents feeding their kids ready meals and people eating pre-prepared food.  

Unbelievable.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 16, 2016)

He comes across as completely unrepentant in that article too.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 17, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> This coming from the man who has whinged and moaned about parents feeding their kids ready meals and people eating pre-prepared food.
> 
> Unbelievable.



Luckily, the amount of heroin I use is harmless, I inject about once a month on a purely recreational basis. Fine. But what about other people less stable, less educated, less middle-class than me? Builders or blacks for example. If you're one of those, my advice is leave well alone. Good luck.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 17, 2016)

"The chef acknowledged the criticism, but insisted that he had to engage with large companies such as Sadia if he was to create change on a larger scale."

Ah yes - the Tony Blair defence...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 17, 2016)

Wolveryeti said:


> "The chef acknowledged the criticism, but insisted that he had to engage with large companies such as Sadia if he was to create change on a larger scale."



Translates as, "If I don't take these lovely millions off 'em, someone else will, and then where would we be, me ol' mukka?"


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope he stacks that stupid fucking chicken chaser ironically under the wheels of an icelands lorry


----------



## likesfish (Aug 18, 2016)

The gulags always going to need a cook so he should be fairly safe


----------



## antimata (Aug 18, 2016)

6 spawn is just selfish i dont care who you are.....

massive cnut.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 18, 2016)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Another nail in the coffin of Oliver's activism. He who campaigned for better animal welfare in the past now signs a multi-million pound deal with the second largest chicken 'producer' (i.e. factory farming company) on the planet:
> 
> Fresh food champion Jamie Oliver signs frozen meals deal with Brazilian chicken giant
> 
> What a massive cahnt.


I've never been a hater of Oliver's. I think he's one of the more talented chefs out there, but this is shit. 

Wanker.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 18, 2016)

snadge said:


> They're planning baby no6, what an irresponsible cunt, just imagine if every couple in the world had six fucking kids, the planet is almost at human saturation point now.



Well he's clearly in favour of factory farming. It's important to stick to your principles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

snadge said:


> They're planning baby no6, what an irresponsible cunt, just imagine if every couple in the world had six fucking kids, the planet is almost at human saturation point now.


Now now now, that's unfair. Malthusian bollocks.
He can have as many kids as he wants.


----------



## snadge (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Now now now, that's unfair. Malthusian bollocks.
> He can have as many kids as he wants.



ORLY?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

snadge said:


> ORLY?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

snadge said:


> ORLY?


Aye. 
It's consumption that needs to be cut down,  not reproduction


----------



## snadge (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye.
> It's consumption that needs to be cut down,  not reproduction



So what do all those extra humans drink and eat, ATM Consumption/Capitalism is showing NO signs of dissapearing.

Human overpopulation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

snadge said:


> So what do all those extra humans drink and eat, ATM Consumption/Capitalism is showing NO signs of dissapearing.
> 
> Human overpopulation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


soylent green ftw

next


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

snadge said:


> So what do all those extra humans drink and eat, ATM Consumption/Capitalism is showing NO signs of dissapearing.
> 
> Human overpopulation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I think Oliver's lack of responsibility by being a shill for industrial meat consumption is more of a problem than him having some kids. We need new humans to help us get put of this mess cos our generation keeps fucking it up for them.


----------



## snadge (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think Oliver's lack of responsibility by being a shill for industrial meat consumption is more of a problem than him having some kids. We need new humans to help us get put of this mess cos our generation keeps fucking it up for them.




I agree but I also cringe when high profile couples keep breeding, we are an extremely impressionable people and contrary to your belief I think over population is an extremely possible scenario, especially with the capitalistic model which, until fossil fuels run out, will be the dominant model.


----------



## Celyn (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think Oliver's lack of responsibility by being a shill for industrial meat consumption is more of a problem than him having some kids. We need new humans to help us get put of this mess cos our generation keeps fucking it up for them.



Ah, but they might all grow up to be like him.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2016)

Jamie Oliver is a preachy and as it turns out, hypocritical bell-end, but having a go at him for having kids is a cunt's move.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I think Oliver's lack of responsibility by being a shill for industrial meat consumption is more of a problem than him having some kids. We need new humans to help us get put of this mess cos our generation keeps fucking it up for them.


You seem to be missing the fact that they are his kids and share his genes.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2016)

emanymton said:


> You seem to be missing the fact that they are his kids and share his genes.



And as science tells us, personality traits are 100% heritable and all kids are carbon copies of their parents, right?


----------



## emanymton (Aug 18, 2016)

NoXion said:


> And as science tells us, personality traits are 100% heritable and all kids are carbon copies of their parents, right?


Just a joke mate, just a joke.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Just a joke mate, just a joke.



Sorry for jumping on you like that, that kind of "in the blood" stuff bothers me.


----------



## alan_ (Aug 18, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Sorry for jumping on you like that, that kind of "in the blood" stuff bothers me.


its probably inherited


----------



## andysays (Aug 18, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Jamie Oliver is a preachy and as it turns out, hypocritical bell-end, but having a go at him for having kids is a cunt's move.



If we're not allowed to have a go at him for having five kids, are we at least allowed to mention the names he and his wife have chosen for those kids?



Spoiler: Only read the names of Jamie's kids if [USER=25664]NoXion[/USER] says it's OK



The couple have five children: Poppy Honey Rosie (b. March 2002), Daisy Boo Pamela (b. April 2003), Petal Blossom Rainbow (b. April 2009), Buddy Bear Maurice (b. September 2010), and an as yet unnamed baby boy (b. August 2016)


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 18, 2016)

andysays said:


> If we're not allowed to have a go at him for having five kids, are we at least allowed to mention the names he and his wife have chosen for those kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, fair enough. Those names alone are enough to warrant a kick in the bollocks. Wanker.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 18, 2016)

those poor kids


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

Should be taken into care


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, fair enough. Those names alone are enough to warrant a kick in the bollocks. Wanker.


The unnamed baby's got the best of it so far


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

andysays said:


> If we're not allowed to have a go at him for having five kids, are we at least allowed to mention the names he and his wife have chosen for those kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deserves a bullet for each of those names.in any sane country he'd have been hauled before a court and prevented from naming his eldest poppy honey rosie.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The unnamed baby's got the best of it so far


I don't fancy its chances though


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I don't fancy its chances though


I understand foxglove oatcake baba has been pencilled in on the registration form


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2016)

I quite like those names.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 18, 2016)

You know how it's part of being a kid to rebel against your parents? 
Well I sincerely hope three of those named Oliver kids go that way and want to be known as Rosie, Pamela and Maurice. 
Poor old Petal Blossom Rainbow, though; No ordinary middle name there. He or she might have to go the deed poll route and become Jean or Trevor.
Unnamed child should be called Burdock Avalanche Ian. And go by the last one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I quite like those names.


Yeh. But you don't have to wear them.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2016)

Quinoa Sundried-Bouquet


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But you don't have to wear them.


I was quite uncomfortable about one of my names for some years.
Doesn't bother me now though.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I quite like those names.


WIll call you  Petal Blossom Rainbow from here on in


----------



## Celyn (Aug 18, 2016)

Rhododendron Cabbage Hogweed


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2016)

Spasm-induced milkstain


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

Pity yer man's parents never named him a rather mediocre coitus interruptus.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I was quite uncomfortable about one of my names for some years.
> Doesn't bother me now though.


That's half a tale, if ever there was one.
Come on, spill the beans! 
Out with it.


----------



## Celyn (Aug 18, 2016)

ska invita said:


> WIll call you  Petal Blossom Rainbow from here on in



The kid could turn to anagrams.  Snowmobile Boar Splat.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That's half a tale, if ever there was one.
> Come on, spill the beans!
> Out with it.


Sorry pal, you know the drill, no real names on the internet


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Sorry pal, you know the drill, no real names on the internet


Disappointing.
Assuming you weren't troubled by your own surname, surely giving out a forename doesn't really nail you down too much?
Jonny.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 18, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Sorry for jumping on you like that, that kind of "in the blood" stuff bothers me.


No worries, I get where you are coming from.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Quinoa Sundried-Bouquet



Horatio Fossil fuel orgasm.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2016)

Chargrilled Waffleblanket IV


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

engorged zukini tramadol


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> engorged zukini tramadol


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheese flavoured octocamel


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 18, 2016)

Dandelion flowerpot blunderbus


----------



## keybored (Aug 19, 2016)

Ragwort Twatspawn Sainsbury


----------



## campanula (Aug 19, 2016)

Perilous Munchkin Pleghm


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> engorged zukini tramadol


Wasn't that one of the GSVs in _Consider Phlebas_?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 20, 2016)

Number 5 is apparently still unnamed so he might read this thread for naming inspiration


----------



## The Boy (Aug 20, 2016)

Turgid Caramac Octopod


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 21, 2016)

Beowolf margarine pufferfish


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 21, 2016)

andysays said:


> If we're not allowed to have a go at him for having five kids, are we at least allowed to mention the names he and his wife have chosen for those kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ, the poor bastards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2016)

Grumbledore slubble-dyed jaqqaroth


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2016)

Kipling Exceedingly Goodcakes


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2016)

Piscatarian Souffle Cordwainer.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 21, 2016)

Scarletina Fumble Tentpeg.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2016)

Parmigiano Trumptington Scoop


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 21, 2016)

Pecorino Jasper Boden


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 21, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Pecorino Jasper Boden


Far too normal sounding.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2016)

Aubergine Bluestocking Filibuster.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 21, 2016)

Caractacus Anvil Geezer


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2016)

Glibbering oruntropp fortay


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2016)

Aderith blunklopper cadarine


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2016)

Hotopfart indiglops fingeraps


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2016)

Ladderath verminscum cladapperits


----------



## campanula (Aug 21, 2016)

scrofulous turgid spitoon


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2016)

St John's Wort Monkeypuzzle


----------



## Cid (Aug 21, 2016)

Sneezewort Corpse Flower


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 21, 2016)

This thread is genius! 

I'm not a particular fan of his cooking (he puts too many anchovies into everything!) but I do like some of his proteges such as Kerry Ann on his food tube channel. I love her personality, speaking voice and dig her vibes.

Here she is making fishcakes


----------



## Ming (Aug 21, 2016)

Well I think your all being horrid. What's wrong with those names?? My mum called me Trojan (name of condom which failed), M53 (where I was conceived), Herringbone (my dad's trouser type on that fateful night).  But you can call me Dave.


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2016)

Pimento Landcruiser Twist


----------



## Ming (Aug 21, 2016)

Rose Phytoplankton Hickorysmoked Sixpencenonethericher.


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2016)

Gaviscon Matriculate Tressel


----------



## xenon (Aug 22, 2016)

Alfalfa  falafel  timpani Crocus


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Jackson Skillet Bro


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2016)

xenon said:


> Alfalfa  falafel  timpani Crocus


Doesn't work. You can shorten it to Alf.


----------



## Celyn (Aug 22, 2016)

And even if you took "Alfalfa" away, it could be shortened to ""Tim".

Devil's Bit Scabious Crabgrass Nettle


----------



## bendeus (Aug 22, 2016)

Augustus Fennel Twizzle


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2016)

Thaddeus Swine Enema


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 22, 2016)

Hufflepuff Gryffindor Quidditch


----------



## Celyn (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh dear. Rowling would probably sue him.


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2016)

Celyn said:


> And even if you took "Alfalfa" away, it could be shortened to ""Tim".
> 
> Devil's Bit Scabious Crabgrass Nettle


Apparently Becks and Vicky called one of their offspring Brooklyn because that's where they were conceived. Lucky they weren't conceived in Hull. Shithole's a terrible name for a child.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 22, 2016)

Ming said:


> Apparently Becks and Vicky called one of their offspring Brooklyn because that's where they were conceived. Lucky they weren't conceived in Hull. Shithole's a terrible name for a child.



well i wouldnt trust those chavs to cook me a curry.


----------



## albionism (Aug 22, 2016)

Dasypygal Psilocybe Truffle.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 22, 2016)

Cahnty McCahntface (esq.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2016)

Trufflefrolic gasbeater kiplaskodin


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 22, 2016)

Budgieburglar Floppledopperoonie Oliver


----------



## The Boy (Aug 22, 2016)

Ferrous Sanctimony Bromide


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2016)

Parasite battery chickenfucker


----------



## sealion (Aug 22, 2016)

Honeysuckle Penisgorge Moonrig.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 22, 2016)

Smeeeeeeeeg Heeeeeed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2016)

Pigface Bullingdon initiation-rite


----------



## sealion (Aug 22, 2016)

Ming said:


> Apparently Becks and Vicky called one of their offspring Brooklyn because that's where they were conceived. Lucky they weren't conceived in Hull. Shithole's a terrible name for a child.


Peckham Beckham has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Peckham Beckham has a nice ring to it.


Wrexham Beckham
Hexham Beckham


----------



## sealion (Aug 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Wrexham Beckham
> Hexham Beckham


Beckenham Beckham


----------



## sealion (Aug 22, 2016)

Bubblegum Sphincters Breastpoacher Jnr.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2016)

vernon verminscum venusian


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2016)

That now makes three or four pages of tedious derivative names that I've had to scroll through in search of an interesting post.

Are we done yet?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 22, 2016)

I just stuck it on ignore and have a peek every now and then to see if the nonsense has finished.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 22, 2016)

Urban at its creative best. What an unforgivable sin is hypocrisy! Nearly on a par with animal torture or mass-murder.
Do carry on.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 23, 2016)

I think we can put an end to it now, I can reveal that the name is

(Drum roll)



Spoiler



River Rocket
Jamie and Jools Oliver have finally revealed the name of their new baby boy


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 23, 2016)

Cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

Still waiting for an interesting post kabbes, can you oblige


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 23, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> well i wouldnt trust those chavs to cook me a curry.


Chaos? That's not very nice.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 23, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> Chaos? That's not very nice.



huh?


----------



## andysays (Aug 24, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> huh?



I think you'll find that equationgirl was picking you up on your use of the word "chavs" to describe the Beckhams. 

You may have noticed that the word is generally frowned upon here and elsewhere for its classist connotations, and most vaguely-thinking people avoid its use for that reason. There is further irony in you using it in a thread which was originally about JO talking down to the "thick proles" for their supposed eating habits.

I suspect some sort of auto-correct function changed the word in her post to "chaos", which is mildly amusing in its own right.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2016)

Ducking auto-correct.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 24, 2016)

Santino said:


> Ducking auto-correct.


I've got a new phone and I am having to teach it to swear.


----------



## andysays (Oct 4, 2016)

Jamie Oliver's paella recipe is panned online

Definitely not pukka


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 5, 2016)

more tosh than bosh...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2016)

It is a bit ridiculous though.  Who cares if paella technically should or should not include chorizo?  Recipes are not static items, never to be changed.  Thank god, otherwise we'd all still be eating 1970s crap. 

Besides, paella can certainly contain paprika and chorizo is just paprika'd pork.  Arborio rice cooked with wine and stock in a big shallow pan with some characteristic veg and chicken... plus chorizo -- calling it anything other than paella is just


----------



## cathal marcs (Oct 5, 2016)

kabbes said:


> It is a bit ridiculous though.  Who cares if paella technically should or should not include chorizo?  Recipes are not static items, never to be changed.  Thank god, otherwise we'd all still be eating 1970s crap.
> 
> Besides, paella can certainly contain paprika and chorizo is just paprika'd pork.  Arborio rice cooked with wine and stock in a big shallow pan with some characteristic veg and chicken... plus chorizo -- calling it anything other than paella is just



I'm not so sure, it's like Boeuf bourguignon with orange juice instead of wine. However, it goes a bit more than just ingredients as the term paella comes from the pan it is cooked in. The rice dish cooked by oliver is not cooked in a paella dish.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2016)

cathal marcs said:


> I'm not so sure, it's like Boeuf bourguignon with orange juice instead of wine. However, it goes a bit more than just ingredients as the term paella comes from the pan it is cooked in. The rice dish cooked by oliver is not cooked in a paella dish.


I have two paella dishes.  Frankly, I'm not surprised that most people in the UK would not have similar, because they are very large and of niche use only.  The difference between using them and using a bog standard skillet is not so great.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 6, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I have two paella dishes.  Frankly, I'm not surprised that most people in the UK would not have similar, because they are very large and of niche use only.  The difference between using them and using a bog standard skillet is not so great.


I think your missing the key point here, which is that Jamie Oliver is a fucking prick. 

I just died a little inside typing that, as my phone predicted Oliver to follow Jamie. As I have never typed his name on this phone that means it's programmed that way.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2016)

He is a fucking prick indeed.  I prefer to think him a fucking prick for the things he does that are actually the actions of a fucking prick, though.  Not for doing what a sleb chef is supposed to do, which is to suggest pragmatic recipes for the masses.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 6, 2016)

cathal marcs said:


> I'm not so sure, it's like Boeuf bourguignon with orange juice instead of wine. However, it goes a bit more than just ingredients as the term paella comes from the pan it is cooked in. The rice dish cooked by oliver is not cooked in a paella dish.



Oh what an oik he is, pandering to the nouveau middle class who regularly commit such cultural faux pas as not cooking paella in a paella dish.


----------



## andysays (Oct 6, 2016)

kabbes said:


> It is a bit ridiculous though.  Who cares if paella technically should or should not include chorizo?  Recipes are not static items, never to be changed.  Thank god, otherwise we'd all still be eating 1970s crap.
> 
> Besides, paella can certainly contain paprika and chorizo is just paprika'd pork.  Arborio rice cooked with wine and stock in a big shallow pan with some characteristic veg and chicken... plus chorizo -- calling it anything other than paella is just



The 5 million Valencians for whom paella is their national dish might disagree with you.

Traditional paella doesn't include pork in any form, nor does it include arborio rice.

Bizarre that you should mention not being stuck in the 70's in your defence of appropriating traditional local recipes and turning them into attempted mass-market mish-mashes, given that's arguably when the whole process that led us to Jamie's _faux_ paella began.

He's perhaps less of a cunt for this than some of the other stuff mentioned earlier in the thread, but this sort of culinary misappropriation still makes him a cunt, IMO.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2016)

And there, ladies and gentlemen, we have the kind of food regionalism snobbery that puts people off trying stuff.  Utterly ridiculous.  "Misappropriation", for fuck sake.  Like only the Valencians should be allowed to decide what goes with rice, veg and stock.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

There are 795 million hungry people in the world, bet they don't give a shit if the Paella has Chorizo or not...


----------

